# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الحملة الفرنسية على مصر (1798-1801") ، لماذا ؟؟

## محمد المبارك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
["]
الحملة الفرنسية على مصر (1798-1801") ، لماذا ؟؟في خمس حلقات 
الحلقة الأولى 
مقدمة :
لا شك أن دراسة تأثير الحملة الفرنسية على أرض الكنانة من بلاد الاسلام من الأهمية بمكان ، فمصر لم تزل قلب الاسلام النابض ، و إعلامه السيار ، و قبلة العلماء و المثقفين المسلمين ، و لذلك فإننا حين ندرس تاريخ الحملة الفرنسية على مصر فنحن ندرس أيضا بداية اللقاء بين الحضارتين الاسلامية الأصيلة و الفرنسية الغربية الدخيلة .
تمهيد :
في التاريخ الأوربي ـ و لا سيما الفرنسي منه ـ كانت هناك وصمة عار لا زالت تخيم على جبين فرنسا قلب المسيحية الأوروبية، وترجع تاريخيا إلى الحملة الصليبية ، 
هذه الهزيمة ظلت تعيد إلى أذهان الفرنسيين هزيمة أخرى سابقة حينما استرد المسلمون ساحل الشام من بقايا الصليبيين، الذين انطلق معظمهم من فرنسا فيما كانت تعنيه آنذاك من كونها قلب العالم المسيحي.
لقد تعرضت مصر على مر تاريخها لحملتين صليبيتين في عهد الدولة الأيوبية ، وكانت الحملتان تقودهما فرنسا .
1ـ أما الأولى فقد عرفت بالحملة الصليبية الخامسة، وكانت بقيادة جان دي برس ، إلاَّ أنها منيت بالهزيمة عام (618هـ= 1221م.
2ـ وأما الأخرى فقد عرفت بالحملة الصليبية السابعة، والتي قادها الإمبراطور الفرنسي لويس التاسع، عام (648هـ=1250م)، والتي انتهت بهزيمة نكراء لم تشهد فرنسا لها مثيلاً عبر تاريخها الاستعماري، ففي معركة المنصورة دارت معركة رهيبة قضى فيها الجيش المصري تماماً على الجيش الصليبي ، وضاع الفرنج بين القتل والأسر ، فقتل ثلاثون ألفاً منهم ، و أسِر الباقي ، بل تم أسر الملك لويس نفسه ، وتم نقله إلى دار ابن لقمان حيث بقى سجيناً فترة من الزمان. ثم أسفرت المفاوضات النهائية عن الإفراج عنه لقاء فدية مالية كبيرة، وتم الاتفاق على الجلاء الفرنجي من دمياط.
إلاَّ أن الملك لويس التاسع أرسل تهديداته بعد ذلك مرة أخرى إلى مصر فسمع بها أحد الشعراء و هو جمال الدين يحيى بن مطروح ورد عليه بأبيات طريفة مشهورة ، و هي :
يقول أبياتاً منها‏:‏ 
قل للفرنسيس إذا جئته ** مقال صدق عـن قـؤول نصيـح
أتيت مصراً تبتغي ملكها ** تحسب أن الزمر يا طبـل ريـح
وكل أصحابك أوردتهم ** بحسـن تدبيـرك بطن الضريح
خمسون ألفاً لا يرى منهـم ** غير قتيل أو أسير جريـح
وقل لهم إن أضمروا عودة ** لأخـذ ثـار أو لقصـد صحيـح
دار ابن لقمان على حالها ** والقيد باقي والطواشي صبيحعندما أيقن لويس التاسع ملك فرنسا وقائد الحملة الصليبية الثامنة الفاشلة أنه لا سبيل للنصر على المسلمين بالقوة الحربية حيث أن المسلمين في المعارك يريدون إحدى الحسنيين إما الشهادة في سبيل الله وإما النصر ، كي تكون كلمة الله هي العليا كتب إثر ذلك بل لابد من تحويل ميدان القتال إلى مجال آخر يقوم عليه صنائعهم وعملائهم من المفتونين بهم من أبناء المسلمين.
يقول لويس :( أنه لا سبيل إلى السيطرة على المسلمين عن طريق الحرب ، أو القوة ذلك لأن في دينهم عاملاً حاسماً هو عامل المواجهة والمقاومة والجهاد وبذل النفس والدم الرخيص في سبيل حماية العرض والأرض.
وأنه مع وجود هذا المعنى عند المسلمين فمن المستحيل السيطرة عليهم لأنهم قادرون دوماًـ انطلاقاً من عقيدتهم ـ على المقاومة ودحر الغزو الذي يقتحم بلادهم ، وأنه لا بد من إيجاد سبيل آخر من شأنه أن يزيف هذا المفهوم عند المسلمين ، حتى يصبح مفهوماً أدبياً ووجدانياً وإيجاد ما يبرره على نحو من الاتجاهين ، ما يسقط خطورته واندفاعه وأن ذلك لا يتم إلا بتركيز واسع على الفكر الإسلامي وتحويله عن منطلقاته وأهدافه حتى يستسلم المسلمون أمام بقاء القوة الغربية وتروض أنفسهم على تقبلها على نحو من اتجاه الأهواء والصداقة والتعاون) .
وتتضح هذه الحقيقة أيضًا من رسالة البطريرك 'جريجوريوس' كبير قساوسة اليونان أيام حكم الدولة العثمانية التي أرسلها إلى قيصر روسيا وذلك سنة 1820 ميلادية ـ مع العلم أن البطريرك 'جريجوريوس' هذا كان معينًا من قبل الدولة العثمانية ويقيم باستانبول تحت رعاية وحماية الدولة العثمانية وله صلاحيات وامتيازات واسعة ـ
يبين له فيها كيفية هدم الدولة العثمانية من الداخل، وذلك باستخدام العملاء والرشوة للدفع بمن لا ولاء لهم إلا للمال والجاه فقط ولو على حساب دينهم وأمتهم .
'من المستحيل سحق وتدمير الأتراك العثمانيين بالمواجهة العسكرية؛ لأن الأتراك العثمانيين ثوريون جدًا ومقاومون وواثقون من أنفسهم, وهم أصحاب عزة نفس واضحة, وهذه الخصال التي يتمتعون بها إنما تنبع من ارتباطهم ببعضهم ورضائهم بالقدر وتشبعهم بهذه العقيدة, وأيضًا من قوة تاريخهم وطاعتهم لسلطانهم.
الأتراك العثمانيون أذكياء وهم مجدون مجتهدون متجاوبون مع رؤسائهم مما يجعلهم قوة هائلة تخشى منها, وإن كل مزايا الأتراك العثمانيين هذه بل وبطولاتهم وشجاعتهم إنما تأتي من قوة تمسكهم بدينهم وارتباطهم بأعرافهم وتقاليدهم وصلابة أخلاقهم, ولذا فإن السبيل لهدم هذه القوة يكون كما يلي:
أولاً: لابد من كسر شعور الطاعة عندهم تجاه سلطانهم وقادتهم وتحطيم روحهم المعنوية, وروابطهم الدينية, وأقصر طريق لتنفيذ هذا تعويدهم للتعايش مع أفكار وسلوكيات غريبة لا تتوائم مع تراثهم الديني.
ثانيًا: لابد من إغراء العثمانيين لقبول المساعدات الخارجية التي يرفضونها من إحساسهم بعزتهم وتعويدهم عليها حتى لو أدى ذلك إلى إعطائهم قوة ظاهرة لمدة محدودة.
ثالثًا: لابد من إعلاء أهمية وقيمة الأمور المادية في تصوراتهم وأذهانهم وإفسادهم بالإغراءات المادية؛ فإنه ليس بالحرب فقط تهدم الدولة, بل العكس هو الصحيح؛ لأننا إذا اتبعنا طريق الحرب وحده لتصفية الدولة العثمانية سيكون هذا سببًا في سرعة إيقاظهم ووصولهم لمعرفة حقيقة ما يخطط ويبيت لهم في الخفاء.
وإن ما يجب علينا عمله هو إكمال هذه التخريبات في بنيتهم الذاتية والاجتماعية ومكانتهم الدولية دون أن يشعروا بذلك'. 
لقدكان لهذا السقوط المدوِّي أثراً كبيراً في نفسية القادة الفرنسيين فيما بعد، حيث ظلت الآمال والطموحات قائمة باسترداد هيبة فرنسا ذات يوم، بل أوروبا بأكملها.
و لكن حمى الصراعات القومية الناشئة في أوروبا في أواخر القرن لسابع عشر الميلادي جعل من إعادة تشكيل هيبتها أمراً مهما على الصعيدين الداخلي والخارجي ، ففي حمى النهضة الجديدة، وفي حمى إعادة رسم ملامح الثورة الفرنسية التي انبثقت لتعبر عن تناقضات المجتمع الفرنسي، كان لا بد أن تطل فرنسا برأسها الاستعماري، لتكون شاهدة على تناقض العقل الأوروبي المثير للجدل، فالأفكار التي أفرزتها الثورة الفرنسية والتي يروج لها كثيراً اليوم كما بالأمس، إنما تعني في حقيقة الأمر بالنسبة للغرب، أن تكون الحريات والديموقراطية شأناً داخلياً، بمعنى عدم انطباق هذه المفاهيم خارج الحدود الأوروبية، وبالتأكيد في ذلك الوقت ضمن حدود فرنسا، قبل إفلاس الأوروبيين واستنزاف قوتهم فيما بينهم، والتي تجلت في الحربين العالميتين الأولى والثانية.
لذلك فإن مفاهيم الحريات ، وما جاءت به الثورة الفرنسية لا يلغي مفاهيم الاستعمار والسيطرة على الشعوب واستعبادها، إنما تتغير أدواته وآلياته، بما يناسب المرحلة الجديدة، ففرنسا لم تعد تريد إنقاذ قبر المسيح بل تريد إنقاذ المجتمعات العربية من التخلف، بينما في واقع الحال، كانت الصورة في عهد الصليبيين أقل وطأة على المجتمع المسلم، وذلك من حيث التبعات الثقافية التي نتجت بعد تلك الحملة الشهيرة على مصر. وهنا تتجلى تناقضات الثورة الفرنسية، حيث مفاهيم التحرر لا تلغي استعباد الآخرين خارج البلدان الأوروبية، فهي مفاهيم تدعو للنهضة بالعلم والحرية ولكنها لا تمنع قيام أشكال جديدة للاستعمار تحت هذه اليافطات، لا تزال هذه المفاهيم قائمة إلى عصرنا الراهن، حيث يبرز الاستعمار بأثواب شتى، فيما يعكس طبيعة العقل الغربي والذي يتناقض مع ما ينتجه من مفاهيم وآراء، بحيث يكون نتاج هذه الأفكار خاصاً في إعادة تشكيل البنية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية الداخلية للغرب، حتى لو كان ذلك على مصالح شعوب وأمم أخرى.
بالتأكيد، كان للفرنسيين ما يبرر حروبهم الداخلية آنذاك في القارة الأوروبية، على اعتبار أن الثورة الفرنسية نشأت في مجتمع مشابه لبقية المجتمعات المجاورة، وبالتالي فإن حمى العدوى ستجعل من التناقضات قائمة وممكنة بين فرنسا ودول أوروبا الأخرى، ففي كل الثورات في العالم والتغيرات السياسية، ثمة حمى ورعب من دول الجوار لأي متغيرات سياسية في بلد ما، ومن الطبيعي أن تنشأ أشكال معينة للرفض أو للقبول لما يجري في تلك الدول، ولكن أن تقوم دولة بعد تبدل أنظمتها ولوائحها السياسية بالغزو في مكان بعيد وفي قارة أخرى، فتلك مسألة ليس لها ما يبررها بالمنطق والعقل، فليست فرنسا وصية على العالم، وليس منطقيا أن تخوض حربا خارج حدودها لتدافع عن منجزاتها وفي حقيقة الأمر كان ذلك جزءاً من طموحها ورغبتها في مواكبة شراهة الآلة الناهضة في أوروبا.
بالتالي كان هناك ثمة مؤثرات تتبلور، وثمة مؤشرات تعبر عن ثقافة تلوح في الأفق، لتكون حملة نابليون تلك، من خلال برامجها الثقافية وشعاراتها، عبارة عن نموذج تسير عليه فيما بعد الدول الاستعمارية الأوروبية، فإذا دخلت حمى التغيير في أوروبا ودخلت مفاهيم الحريات الشعبية فان ذلك لن يمنعها من أن تكون استعمارية خارج أوروبا، حيث الحريات الأوروبية تعيش وتقتات على حريات الشعوب الأخرى خارج القارة، وفق نموذج مثير للجدل، تتحول فيه الشعوب إلى مواد استهلاكية لصالح حركة الدول الكبرى وشعوبها.
وهكذا، فقد اكتشفت فرنسا عنواناً كبيراً في المعادلة السياسية اسمه تحرير الشعوب، وبمقتضى ذلك أصبحت تتم سرقة الشعوب، وهذه السرقات أنتجت فيما بعد دولة الرفاهية، والتي لا تكتمل في أحد جوابها إلا على تحويل نتاج وجهدهم للسير ضمن حركة الرأسمال الأوروبي المتوحش وغير المكترث لهموم ومعاناة الشعوب. وبالتالي، فان حملة نابليون أحدثت انقلاباً هائلا في التاريخ الإنساني، حيث عملت على صياغة منظومة أخلاقية وفكرية أرست من خلالها قواعد الاستعمار الحديث، وبهذا خرجت فرنسا في هذه«المنجزات» لتصوغ نظاماً استعماريا جديدا يقوم على أسس، أحدثت فصلاً هائلاً بين الشعوب ورسمت أخلاقا لا تنتمي إلى أسس إنسانية أو حضارية بمعنى الكلمة، وبالتالي إن أول نتاج أخلاقي للثورة الفرنسية خارج أوروبا، أنها حولت الإنسان في الدول الفقيرة إلى مادة خام يجوز استنفاذها بالكامل لصالح المستعمر الذي ارتقى للتو بالمفاهيم الحضارية الأوروبية، ولتكون مفاتيح حريته، هي ذاتها أغلال الآخرين، بالتالي يعكس ذلك مجمل القيم التي أنتجتها القوانين الوضعية الأوروبية، حيث التطبيق العملي للفلسفة الأوروبية هو أمر خاص، خاضع لمعايير خاصة لا تنطبق على البشرية بعمومها.
في مطلع حملة نابليون وقبل وصوله إلى شواطئ الإسكندرية، قام بعملية سطو مثيرة للجدل، حيث دخل إلى مقر البابوية، وسطاَ على المطبعة الشهيرة التي احضرها معه إلى مصر، وكان سطوه على البابوية جزءاً من عملية إعادة تشكيل الوعي في أوروبا بعمومها، إذ كان يعتقد أن ذلك يعني انتهاء السلطة البابوية لصالح سلطات سياسية جديدة، تنتمي في ظاهرها إلى المجتمع المدني الناهض من أعباء البابوية الثقيلة، لكن هذه السلطات تسير على ذات الخطى التي سارت عليها البابوية، في تكريس مفاهيم الظلم والاستعباد، وتنتمي في جوهرها إلى مدرسة البابوية القديمة القاضية بإقرار هدنة مقدسة لصالح فعل عسكري عنيف خارج الحدود الأوروبية.
وبهذا الاعتداء على البابوية، يعاد تركيب الصورة بشكل جديد، فجيش نابليون سقط عنه الصليب الأحمر الذي كانت تلزم الكنيسة الجنود برسمه على ملابسهم، لكن هذا مجرد عمل خارجي، حيث أمام جيش نابليون حربا صليبية جديدة ومهمات تبشيرية جديدة، تهدف إلى تبشير الشرق بالعصر الغربي الجديد، وليكون التبشير للعصر الأوروبي أول قواعد يعمل على إرسائها، فتظهر عمائم، تساهم في هذا التبشير وتنتمي إليه من حيث النتيجة، ولتحدث فجوة هائلة في صدر الأمة لم تكن مرت بها من قبل، والحقيقة إن سيف الغرب كان يعمل على توحيد الأمة، وأما النتاج الثقافي لحملة نابليون فقد أوصل الأمة إلى حد الهاوية.
بعيدا عن الخطوات العسكرية التي قام بها نابليون ومجريات المعركة على الأرض، وبعيداً عن طبيعة حكم المماليك وظلمهم، فان الأمن القومي لأول مرة يتعرض لخطر لم يتعرض له من قبل، فالعبث بمفهوم الأمن القومي كان من أبرز تلك السمات التي واجهت بها الأمة حملة نابليون، فمن أجل خلاص الأمة من ظلم المماليك، بقيت الطليعة الواعية في حالة صمت مطبق حتى دمر الفرنسيون جيش المماليك، بينما هو في تلك اللحظة لا يعتبر جيش المماليك، إنما الجيش الذي يدافع عن الأمة في وجه غزو خارجي.
وهكذا، فان أولى نتائج حملة نابليون انبثقت سريعاً، حيث حدث انقسام كبير في وعي النخبة، فبرر كثيرون لأنفسهم دخول قوة خارجية غازية للتخلص من قوة داخلية ظالمة، وبهذا المشهد، إنما كان البلد بأكمله عرضة لكارثة اشد، على يد المستعمر الذي لا يبرر أبداً التعاون معه أي مشكلات داخلية. وبالتالي، إننا اليوم نشهد هذه الحالة، حيث بات الكثيرون لا يرون مانعاً من دخول العدو الخارجي للخلاص من واقع مظلم في الداخل، دون وعي لطبيعة النتائج التي لا تكون في صالح أهل البلاد بالمطلق، إذ أن تغذية الانقسام تكون أولويات المستعمر، وتتحول البلاد إلى أنقاض ليس في بنيتها السياسية فحسب، إنما الاجتماعية والثقافية.
لقد ضربت حملة نابليون جملة من القيم الإسلامية، وأنتجت جيلاً كان له تبعاته الكارثية على الأمة، وأدخلت مصيرها ومستقبلها في كهف مظلم، وكان من أبرز نتاجها، تهيئة الأنفس لقضم الخلافة الإسلامية والانقلاب عليها، وبالتالي ما نتج عن ذلك من ضياع لفلسطين، ووصول الأمة إلى حالة يرثى لها، أسهمت في تعزيز تكالب الغزاة الذين ما فتئوا يطؤون أرض الإسلام بالتوالي حتى عصرنا الحالي.
أهداف الحملة الفرنسية :
1ـ كان احتلال مصر هدفا قديما للفرنسيين, يلمع في الذاكرة للفرنسية من حين لآخر, ويتجدد من آن لآخر , حتى سنحت الظروف بهذا الاحتلال ، و ذلك للثأر من العار الذي لحقهم في معركة المنصورة سنة (648هـ = 1250م) والذي أسر فيها كبيرهم - لويس التاسع عشر -.
2ـ وكذلك الانتقام لفشل الحملة الصليبية الخامسة سنة ((618هـ= 1221م) ) علي يد الملك الكامل . 
3ـ كذلك كان من أهدافها الرغبة الفرنسية في عقاب المماليك الذين ساهموا في كسر الغرور الفرنسي من قبل.
فلما بدأ الضعف يتسرب إلى الدول العثمانية ويدب في أوصالها أخذت فرنسا تتطلع إلى المشرق العربي من جديد، وراح الأمل القديم يحيا في النفوس، وبدأ الساسة الجدد ينتظرون لحظة الثأر من العار الذي لحقهم في معركة المنصورة خالدة الذكر في سنة (648هـ = 1250م)، وكانت تقارير رجالهم تحرضهم بأن اللحظة المناسبة قد حان أوانها ولا بد من انتهازها.
4ـ وأيضا البحث عن طريق تجاري آخر بعد استيلاء الإنجليز على طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح وتضييقهم على السفن الفرنسية في الإبحار فيه، لذلك تولدت رغبة فرنسية في مواجهة النفوذ البريطاني ، المتزايد ، بهدف التشويش على طرق التجارة البريطانية , وبالقضاء على مراكزهم التجارية في البحر الأحمر.
5ـ ومن الأهداف أيضا رغبة فرنسا في العمل على شق قناة برزخ السويس . فبعد قيام الرحالة فاسكو دا جاما باكتشاف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح في بداية القرن السادس عشر ، تغيرت معه حركة التجارة العالمية ـ إذ لم تعد السفن القادمة تمر على مصر ولم تعد مصر والإسكندرية قلب هذه التجارة ، بل صارت تدور حول قارة إفريقيا ، وعانت فرنسا جراء ذلك معاناة شديدة.
وبعد ضمّ بريطانيا العظمى الهند إلى ممتلكاتها أصبح طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح حكراً على بريطانيا وحدها. لذلك ومع تزايد التنافس الاستعماري بين الدول الكبرى نشط الفرنسيون للتغلب على منافسيهم البرتغاليين في الشرق الأقصى، و كذلك البريطانيين و غيرهم ، فرأوا أنه لا سبيل لذلك إلا بإعادة التجارة إلى طريقها القديم والحصول على حاصلات الشرق بواسطة السويس، وصارت تلك الفكرة الشغل الشاغل للدبلوماسية الفرنسية ردحاً من الزمن فقد كان على فرنسا أن تفعل شيئاً يعيد لها مجدها وهيبتها ، و يقضي كذلك على تجارة انكلترا مع الهند ،.و لذا ظهرت الحاجة الملِحَّة لحفر قناة السويس ، وعندما جاءت الحملة الفرنسية إلى مصر بقيادة نابليون بونابرت سنة (1212هـ= 1798) درس نابليون إنشاء قناة تربط البحرين.
ـ و في شتاء عام 641-642 للميلاد و بعد أخذ عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه والي مصر الإذن من الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قام بفتح قناة مائية بين بحر القلزم و بحر الروم ـ أي في مكانها الحالي الآن ـ حيث سميت قناة أمير المؤمنين ، وظلت القناة تقدم خدماتها لأهل مصر حتى نهاية القرن الثامن الميلادي.
وفي عهد الخليفة أبي جعفر المنصور رحمه الله و لمحاصرة ثورة خرجت عليه في مكة المكرمة والدينة المنورة قام بردم القناة خوفاً من وصول إمدادت مصرية إلى الثوار في الحجاز .
وقد ذكرت بعض المصادر أن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه فكر في وصل البحرين الأبيض والأحمر، و لكن يبدو أن المراد قناة أخرى تُشَقُّ ما بين بحيرة التمساح وسط البرزخ بين مصر وسيناء إلى البحر المتوسط. غير أن المشروع ألغي لأسباب عسكرية حينها. 
6ـ كما وكان من بين الأهداف التي وضعها الفرنسيون من حملتهم على مصر والشام رغبتهم أن تكون مصر قاعدة إستراتيجية ونواة للإمبراطورية الفرنسية في الشرق .
قبيل الغزو الفرنسي :
إنَّ احتلال مصر كانت رغبة قوية و ملحَّة لدى فرنسا ،بل بقيت أملا لساستها وقادتها ينتظرون الفرصة السانحة لتحقيقها متى أتِيحت لهم،وفي سبيل ذلك كانوا يبعثون رجالهم إلى مصر على هيئة تجار أو سياح أو طلاب ودارسين ، ويسجلون دقائق حياتها في تقارير يرسلونها إلى قادتهم.
ولما بدأ الضعف يتسرب إلى الدولة العثمانية أخذت فرنسا تتطلع إلى المشرق العربي مرة أخرى، وكانت تقارير رجالهم تحرضهم بأن اللحظة المناسبة قد حان أوانها ولا بد من انتهازها.
وكشفت تقارير سانت بريست سفير فرنسا في الآستانة منذ سنة (1768م) والبارون دي توت والمسيو - مور- قنصل فرنسا في الإسكندرية ضعف الدولة العثمانية، وأنها في سبيلها إلى الانحلال، ودعت تلك التقارير إلى ضرورة الإسراع باحتلال مصر، غير أن الحكومة الفرنسية ترددت ولم تأخذ بنصائحهم، احتفاظا بسياستها القائم ظاهرها على الود والصداقة للدولة العثمانية. 
إلاَّ أن الحملة الفرنسية لم تكن مجرد حملة صليبية حربية ، بل كانت هجمة استعمارية موجهة إلى كبد الحضارة الاسلامية ، و لذلك فلم تكن بالطبع بمعزلٍ عن أيدٍ يهودية خفية ، كانت قد خلقت من قبل الثورة الفرنسية و من قبل ذلك كثيرٍ من معطيات الثورة الصهيونية المسماة تاريخيا بعصر النهضة .
إذ أن الأيدي اليهودية التي كانت كثيرا ما تحوك المؤامرات ضد القصر الملكي الفرنسي و التي استطاعت عبر التاريخ استغلال الأحداث وتوظيفها لمصلحتهم التوظيف الأمثل . استطاعت توظيف نابليون ـ امبراطور فرنسا الثائر وصاحب الانتصارات المتعددة ، و المولود عام 1769م في جزيرة كورسيكا التي كانت فرنسا قد استولت عليها قبل ولادته بخمسة عشر شهراً ـ وفق مخططات صهيونية مرسومة بدقة متناهية .
فمن الثابت تاريخيا أن اليهود حاولوا استغلال حملة نابليون بونابرت على مصر عام 1798م وتوظيفها لتحقيق عدد من المكاسب التي تخدم المصالح اليهودية وتفت في عضد امتنا الإسلامية . وبذلوا في ذلك الغالي والنفيس. 
كانت تجول في عقلية نابليون, الخارج لتوه من حرب ضروس مع ايطاليا منتصرا متوجا , يملأه الصلف والغرور كثير من الآمال و الأحلام تجاه غزو مصر . إلا أن الواقع يومها كان يقول إن العين الفرنسية بصيرة واليد قصيرة فغزو مصر هدف كبير , ومكلف وسيكلف نابليون الكثير والكثير ، فقد كانت الحكومة الفرنسية تمر بضائقة مالية خانقة بسبب الحروب العديدة المتتالية التي خاضتها فرنسا في الفترة السابقة . وبالتالي برزت أمام أحلام نابليون بإنفاذ حملته على مصر جبال من الصعاب , وتلال من العقبات . 
رصدت الرأس اليهودية هذا الواقع . ورصدت – أيضا - الرغبة الفرنسية الجامحة في إنفاذ الحملة العسكرية علي مصر بشتى الطرق . وفي الوقت نفسه رصدت كم الصعاب التي تواجه نابليون وحكومته . ولكنها سرعان ما تدخلت , وسرعان ما بدأ مسلسل استغلال الحدث , وبدأت الرأس اليهودية في التقرب من نابليون . وسرعان ما زللت له كل الصعاب التي واجهته , وحلت له العديد من المشاكل. وسرعان ما تحولت جبال الصعاب إلى سهول معبدة ومفروشة بالورود . فلقد قام المليونير اليهودي روتشيلد بتمويل حملة نابليون على مصر . وصدرت الأوامر لصناع السفن اليهود في ميناء جنوه في إيطاليا ببناء قطع الأسطول الذي سيحتاجه نابليون في مهمته . (بالفعل رافق هذا الأسطول نابليون في حملته على مصر ). 
كان الهدف من كل هذا هو إقناع نابليون بونابرت بمساعدة اليهود في تكوين وطن قومي لهم في فلسطين . و" سارع روتشيلد . . . . إلى إقناع نابليون لتوطين اليهود في فلسطين إن هو نجح في توطيد أركان سيطرته على الشواطئ الشرقية للبحر المتوسط . ولقد استحسن نابليون هذه الفكرة . (1 ) ويذكر الدكتور أمين عبد محمود: "أن الوعد الفرنسي بإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين كان مقابل تقديم الممولين اليهود قروضًا مالية للحكومة الفرنسية التي كانت تمر آنذاك بضائقة مالية خانقة، والمساهمة في تمويل الحملة الفرنسية المتجهة صوب الشرق بقيادة بونابرت ويؤكد على هذا البعد أيلي ليفي أبو عسل بقوله :
" كانت فكرة إعادة اليهود إلى فلسطين في طليعة المرامي والمشاريع الاجتماعية السامية التي كانت تجول في مخيلة نابليون الوقادة ويطمع في تحقيقها حيال المسألة الشرقية عندما شرع في تجهيز حملته لغزو مصر والشام . " 
ويذكر المؤرخون أنه "وقبل تحرك الحملة من فرنسا إلى مصر ، تلقى بول باراباس ، عضو حكومة الإدارة في باريس من صديقه توماس كوريت ، الرأسمالي اليهودي الايرلندي، رسالة ينصحه فيها بالاستفادة من اليهود الذين وصفهم بأنهم : يقدمون لكم عنصرا يمكن الاعتماد عليه في الشرق .وضع الاقتراح أمام نابليون الذي التقى عدد من الشخصيات اليهودية التي ، دعته إلى إقامة وطن يهودي بالاتفاق مع فرنسا ، في إقليم الوجه البحري من مصر ، مع حفظ منطقة واسعة المدى ليمتد خطها من مدينة عكا إلى البحر الميت ومنه إلى البحر الأحمر". 
ولكن شاء ت إرادة الله أن تزري رياح أحلام روتشيلد وبني قومه ،إذ جاءت الرياح المصرية بما لم تشتهه السفن الفرنسية- أو قل السفن اليهودية .فلقد تم تدمير الأسطول الفرنسي كله على الشواطئ المصرية . ولم يستسلم الشعب المصري لحظة واحدة , ولم تهنأ القوات الفرنسية في مصر بوجودها لحظة . وقام المصريون بقتل العديد من القوات الفرنسية , وذكرت إحصائية فرنسية حديثة أن قوات نابليون التي جاءت إلى مصر وفلسطين بلغت خسائرها 13 ألف قتيل سقطوا في المعارك . وهناك إحصائية أخرى تقدر خسائر الجيش الفرنسي بلغت 28 ألف جندي أي أكثر من نصف قواته , وأن عدد القتلى الفرنسيين أمام أسوار عكا وحدها بلغت 5000 قتيل .
هذا على الرغم من أن القوات الفرنسية ارتكبت العديد من الجرائم البشعة في حق الشعب المصري والفلسطيني فيما بعد ، .فقدتعاملوا مع المصريين بقسوة وهمجية و اعتدوا على القرى فنهبوا المنازل – حتى المواشي التي كانت تقابلهم في الطرقات .
ققد ذكر الجبرتي : أن الفرنسيين " أشعلوا النيران في الغيطان . أرهقوا الشعب المصري البائس بالضرائب الباهظة . أخرجوا أصحاب المنازل من منازلهم . واستولوا عليها . وعاثوا بالأزهر وضربوه بالقنابل . دخلوه بخيولهم وربطوها بقبلته . وداسوا المصاحف بأقدامهم . و ذبحوا أكثر من 2500 من المصريين – كما قال نابليون بونابرت في تقرير رسمي أرسله إلى فرنسا .وصحيح أنهمهم الذين ذبحوا المسجونين المصريين وألقوا بجثثهم في قاع النيل ليلا . حتى النساء المصريات لم يسلمن من الذبح والسلخ على يد الجزار الفرنسي . إلا أن هذا لم يضعف من شأن المقاومة المصرية والمقاومين . 
ولما دمر الأسطول الفرنسي - وبدلا من أن يجر نابليون أذيال الخيبة مع بقايا جنوده ويتوجه إلى فرنسا - , سار ببقايا جيشه عبر صحراء سيناء إلى فلسطين مضمرا في نفسه أن ينشئ الدولة اليهودية بها , استجابة لطلب المحافل الباريسية الصليبية الصهيونية (8)هذا من ناحية . ومن ناحية أخري فإن (فرنسا) لا تتمنى أكثر من أن ترى الطريق إلى (الهند) و(الصين)، وقد سكنها شعب على أهبة الاستعداد لأن يتبعها حتى الموت – من أجل مصالحها - ,ولا يوجد أصلح من الشعب اليهودي لهذا الغرض كما ذكر بالحرف الواحد المفكر اليهودي "موسى هس" 
ـ وفي الرابع من أبريل سنة 1799 م خطب نابليون خطبة الشهيرة في صهيوني يافا , وحيفا , والقدس الذين انتظروه مع غيرهم من اليهود القادمين من رومانيا قال فيها : -
يا ورثة فلسطين الشرعيين . 
الأمة العظيمة تناديكم . 
لتستردوا ما سلب منكم بالغزو . 
أسرعوا . 
لقد حانت اللحظة المطالبة باسترداد حقوقكم المدينة . 
وكيانكم السياسي كأمة إلى الأبد . "
والثابت تاريخيا أن هذه الخطبة التي ألقاها نابليون لم تكن موجهة إلى يهوديي فلسطين فقط , ولكنها كانت نداء إلى يهود العالم . فلم يوزع هذا النداء في فلسطين وحدها . وإنما جرى توزيعه في الوقت نفسه في فرنسا , وإيطاليا , والإمارات الألمانية وحتى في أسبانيا . 
الأمر الذي يشير إلى أن القضية كانت أكبر وأوسع من مواجهة نابليون حينما استعصت عليه أسوار القدس ، ومما يؤكد هذا الكلام أنه وأثناء حصار عكا ، نشرت الجريدة الرسمية الفرنسية بيانا من نابليون يدعو فيه اليهود إلى مؤازرة فرنسا ، وانتهاز فرصة وجوده في فلسطين لتحقيق آمالهم في التمركز ما بين عكا والإسكندرية . 
كانت خطبة نابليون هذه حافلة بالكلمات التي تستجيش عواطف اليهود- وتشحذ همهم , وتحفزهم وتحمسهم بل وتدعوهم للالتحاق بجيشه من أجل دخول القدس ضمن الحملة الفرنسية نحو الشرق. وإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين , ويذكر المؤرخون أن نابليون بونابرت لم يكتب هذه الخطبة بنفسه , ولكن مستشاريه من زعماء الصهيونية العالمية هم الذين أعدوها له ليقوم بتوقيعها قبل أن تذاع 0 
ولترتسم الصورة كاملة في أذهاننا يجب أن نتعرف على موقف يهود مصر من حملة نابليون. فالثابت تاريخيا أن يهود مصر ساندوا الحملة الفرنسية بكل قوة, وقاموا بوظيفة العين والأذن لها , وقدموا ما في وسعهم لإضعاف الجبهة الداخلية في مصر آنذاك . ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل ساروا مع الحملة الفرنسية إلى فلسطين ليروا وليشاهدوا نابليون بونابرت وهو ينفذ تعاليم آلهة إسرائيل القاضية بإبادة المسلمين , وإنشاء وطن اليهود القومي في فلسطين . ولكن قد تجري الرياح بما لا يشتهي السفِنُ . 
دفع اليهود الفاتورة .فاتورة الحملة الفرنسية على مصر . تلك الحملة التي بلغ قوامها 38 ألف جندي . وفشل نابليون بالوفاء بالوعود التي قطعها على نفسه لزعماء اليهود في فرنسا باحتلال فلسطين وإقامة وطنٍ قوميٍ لليهود فيها . وهنا ظهرت أخلاق اللصوص حينما يختلفون . فقد غضب اليهود على نابليون فحاولوا اغتياله, إلا أن محاولتهم الأولى باءت بالفشل , فأتبعوها بمحاولة ثانية قام بها رجل يهودي اسمه " سناب " . كان قد قرر اغتياله في مدينة " شونيرون " , وفشلت المحاولة فعززوها بمحاولات .
يقول " شيريب سبيريد وفيتش " إن الجرائم الإرهابية العلنية والسرية انتقاما من نابليون بونابرت بعد أن انقلبوا عليه كانت لا حصر لها . " وأضاف كان انتقام زعماء اليهود من نابليون رهيبا لأنه فشل في تنفيذ الوعد الذي قطعه على نفسه لهم باحتلال فلسطين وتسليمها إليهم ليتخذوا منها وطنا قوميا لليهود . "
إن كل هذه الحقائق تلفت نظر الأجيال إلى أحد ابرز خصال الشخصية اليهودية عبر التاريخ وهي فن استغلال الأحداث . ولطالما حقق اليهود من جراء هذه الخصلة العديد من المكاسب الأهداف التي كثيرا ما قوت موقفهم واضعف امتنا . ولكن التاريخ يعلمنا أن اليهود لا ينجحون أبدا في تسجيل أهدافهم إلا عندما يكون المرمى خاليا من أهل التقوى وأهل الصلاح من جند الله المخلصين . فبالرغم الإنفاق الطائل , والتخطيط الدقيق والكيد الخفي, والاستنفار العام و استغلال بريق اسم نابليون احد ألمع القادة العسكريين في التاريخ الحديث إلا أن المقاومة الشعبية المؤمنة بربها , الملتفة حول قيادتها , القوية بعقيدتها , الأبية بعزتها وكرامتها المحبة لأوطانها هي التي أفسدت كل هذه الخطط وكل هذا الجبروت . لتبقى المقاومة الشعبية الواعية هي الرهان المؤمل عليه قديما وحديثا,. وتظل هي أهم بعد استراتيجي يجب أن تهتم بها الشعوب, وكل الغيورين على مستقبل هذه الأمة .
و معلوم أن الرغبة الفرنسية في احتلال مصر العربية كان هدفا قديما , يلمع في الذاكرة للفرنسية من حين لآخر, ويتجدد من آن لآخر , حتى سنحت الظروف بذلك الاحتلال . 

اليهود و صناعة الثورة الفرنسية:
يعتبر اليهودي "أمشيل ماير" (1743 ـ 1812م) وزوجته اليهودية "جوتا شنابير" هما المؤسسان الحقيقيان لأسرة أباطرة العالم المستترين والقتلة العالميين.
كان الزوجان يمتلكان متجرًا صغيرًا في "فرانكفورت" بألمانيا، وكان لهما عشرة من الأبناء: خمسة ذكور، وخمس إناث، اكتسبوا لقب "روتشيلد" نسبة إلى درعٍ أحمر كانوا يحتفظون به.
استطاع "أمشيل" بدهائه أن يوطد علاقته بفردريك الثاني، وأصبح لأبنائه وبناته نفوذًا كبيرًا خاصة بعد زواجهم من عائلاتٍ وشخصيات لها قدرٍ كبيرٍ من القوَّةِ والنفوذ، ووصلوا إلى مناصب ومراكز سياسية واقتصادية كبيرة.
ولمَّا حضرت "أمشيل" الوفاة وكان يقارب السبعين من عمره، دعا جميع أبنائه إلى "فرانكفورت"، وقال لهم: 
"تذكَّروا يا أبنائي أن الأرض جميعً ينبغي أن تكون لنا نحن اليهود، وأنَّ غير اليهود حشرات يجب ألاَّ يملكوا شيئًا".
وجعلهم يقسمون أمامه على ألاَّ ينفرد أحدهم بعملٍ دون الآخرين، وأن يعملوا مترابطين مجتمعين. 
بدأ الأبناء الخمسة أعمالهم التجارية في خمس عواصم أوربية مختلفة، واستطاع الجيل الأوَّل من "الروتشيلديين" أن يبسط نفوذه على سوق المال فيها، وكانوا يعملون بتضامن تامٍ إلى درجةٍ جعلت منافستهم مستحيلة.
وجاء الجيل الثاني من "الروتشيلديين" ليحرك بأمواله القوى المتصارعة في "أوربا"، ويوجهها لخدمة مصالحه، وكان لهم دورٌ كبيرٌ في صناعة الأحداث والشخصيات، فهم الذين صنعوا "نابليون"، وهم الذين حطموه بهزيمة قائده "سولت" المتعمدة، والذي كان يهوديًّا، فقد خان "سولت" إمبراطوره الذي رقَّاه مارشالاً، وعينه دوقًا، وأغدق عليه الملايين، لكن ولاءه للروتشيلديين كان أكبر من كُلِّ شيءٍ.
"ناثان" "روتشيلد الثاني" (1777 ـ 1836م):
استطاع "ناثان" الابن الرابع لأمشيل أن ينهب "بورصة لندن" حينما أدرك فرب نهاية "نابليون"، فسارع بالذهاب إلى "لندن"، وأشاع أعوانه أنباء كاذبة عن انتصارات "نابليون"، وإمعانًا في التضليل راح يعرض كُلَّ ما لديه من الأسهم والسندات للبيع، ليعيد أعوانه شراءها بأسعارٍ زهيدة، وسرعان ما حدث انهيار كبير في البورصة بعد الهلع الذي أصاب الناس، وتمكن عملاء "ناثان" من شراء كُلِّ شيءٍ. 
وفي اليوم التالي وصلت الأنباء الصحيحة بهزيمة "نابليون"، فارتفعت الأسعار بصورة لم يسبق لها مثيل، وربح "ناثان" في يومٍ واحدٍ أكثر من خمسة ملايين جنيهٍ.
عملاء "الروتشيلديين"  :
لقد كوَّن "الروتشيلديون" ـ تحقيقًا لأهدافهم ـ سلسلة من العملاء المقتدرين، مثل "ديزرائيلي" و"نابليون" و"بسمارك"، بالإضافة إلى اليهود من أمثال "مارشال سولت" و"كارل ماركس" و"بومبلس". وقاموا بسلسلة من الاغتيالات لمعارضيهم، وكلِّ من يقف في طريقهم، واستخدموا كُلَّ الأسلحة لتحقيق مآربهم، بدءًا من الإغراء بالمال والجنس وانتهاءً بالقتل.[/SIZE]

----------


## محمد المبارك

من هو نابليون :
ولدت الماسونية الحديثة في انجلترا في أوائل القرن الثامن عشر لتعبر بعدها بسرعة المانش لتصل إلي فرنسا وتلعب دورا شديد الخطورة في تاريخها ، و ذلك عندما صنعت الثورة الفرنسية ، ثم وجدت في شخص نابليون بونابرت بطلا يجسد أحلامها ويهزم أعداءها .
يقول وليم غاي كار : ( كان "نابليون" فقيرًا إلى درجة أنه لا يستطيع أن يدفع أجرة غسيل ملابسه، هذا الضابط الصغير المشهور بالقسوة وعدم الرحمة هو من كان يبحث عنه "أمشيل"، كان "نابليون" صديقًا للماسوني المتعصب "أوجستن روبسبير" الذي أدخله إلى عالم "الماسونية"، وبفضل المجازر التي قام بها أحرز "نابليون" الدرجة الثلاثين في "الحركة الماسونية".
فعندما اندلعت الثورة الفرنسية كانت الماسونية مع احتكار عصر التنوير هي وقودها الروحي ، وكان من الطبيعي أن يكون أغلب قادة الثورة أعضاء في محافل ماسونية‏,‏ وكان من الطبيعي أيضا أن تكون انتصارات الثورة انتصارا للماسونية وان يقترن انتشار أفكار الثورة وإعجاب شعوب أوروبا بها بأفكار الماسونية‏.‏
بل ان الثورة اتخذت نفس شعار الماسونية الحرية والمساواة والإخاء شعارا لها‏.‏
الشروع في إعداد الحملة:
قبل قيام الحملة الفرنسية على مصر ، قدم شارل مجالون القنصل الفرنسي في مصر تقريره إلى حكومته في 9 فبراير 1798م يحرضها على ضرورة احتلال مصر، ويبين أهمية استيلاء بلاده على منتجات مصر وتجارتها، ويعدد لها المزايا التي ينتظر أن تجنيها فرنسا من وراء ذلك.
وبعد أيام قليلة من تقديم تقرير مجالون تلقت حكومة فرنسا تقريرا آخر من - تاليران - وزير الخارجية، ويحتل هذا التقرير مكانة كبيرة في تاريخ الحملة الفرنسية على مصر ، حيث عرض فيه للعلاقات التي قامت من قديم الزمن بين فرنسا ومصر وبسط الآراء التي تنادي بمزايا الاستيلاء على مصر، وقدم الحجج التي تبين أن الفرصة قد أصبحت سانحة لإرسال حملة على مصر وفتحها، كما تناول وسائل تنفيذ مشروع الغزو من حيث إعداد الرجال وتجهيز السفن اللازمة لحملهم وخطة الغزو العسكرية، ودعا إلى مراعاة تقاليد أهل مصر وعاداتهم وشعائرهم الدينية، وإلى استمالة المصريين وكسب مودتهم بتبجيل علمائهم وشيوخهم واحترام أهل الرأي منهم؛ لأن هؤلاء العلماء أصحاب مكانة كبيرة عند المصريين.
وكان من أثر التقريرين أن نال موضوع غزو مصر اهتمام حكومة الإدارة التي قامت بعد الثورة الفرنسية، وخرج من مرحلة النظر والتفكير إلى حيز العمل والتنفيذ، وأصدرت قرارها التاريخي بوضع جيش الشرق تحت قيادة نابليون بونابرت في 12أبريل 1798م
وتضمن القرار مقدمة وست مواد، اشتملت المقدمة على الأسباب التي دعت حكومة الإدارة إلى إرسال حملتها على مصر، وفي مقدمتها عقاب المماليك الذين أساءوا معاملة الفرنسيين واعتدوا على أموالهم وأرواحهم، والبحث عن طريق تجاري آخر بعد استيلاء الإنجليز على طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح وتضييقهم على السفن الفرنسية في الإبحار فيه، وشمل القرار تكليف نابليون بطرد الإنجليز من ممتلكاتهم في الشرق، وفي الجهات التي يستطيع الوصول إليها، وبالقضاء على مراكزهم التجارية في البحر الاحمر والعمل على شق قناة برزخ السويس.
تجهيز الحملة:
جرت الاستعدادات لتجهيز الحملة على خير وجه، وكان قائد الحملة الجنرال نابليون يشرف على التجهيز بكل عزم ونشاط ويتخير بنفسه القادة والضباط والعلماء والمهندسين والجغرافيين، وعني بتشكيل لجنة من العلماء عرفت باسم لجنة العلوم والفنون وجمع كل حروف الطباعة العربية الموجودة في باريس لكي يزود الحملة بمطبعة خاصة بها.
وأبحرت الحملة من ميناء طولون في 19 مايو 1798م وتألفت من نحو 35 ألف جندي، تحملهم 300 سفينة ويحرسها أسطول حربي فرنسي مؤلف من 55 سفينة، وفي طريقها إلى الإسكندرية استولت الحملة على جزيرة مالطة من فرسان القديس يوحنا آخر فلول الصليبيين.
الأسطول الإنجليزي يراقب الحملة:
وعلى الرغم من السرية التامة التي أحاطت بتحركات الحملة الفرنسية وبوجهتها فإن أخبارها تسربت إلى بريطانيا العدو اللدود لفرنسا، وبدأ الأسطول البريطاني يراقب الملاحة في البحر المتوسط، واستطاع نيلسون قائد الأسطول الوصول إلى ميناء الإسكندرية قبل وصول الحملة الفرنسية بثلاثة أيام، وأرسل بعثة صغيرة للتفاهم مع السيد محمد كريم حاكم المدينة وإخباره أنهم حضروا للتفتيش عن الفرنسيين الذين خرجوا بحملة كبيرة وقد يهاجمون الإسكندرية التي لن تتمكن من دفعها ومقاومتها، لكن السيد محمد كريم ظن أن الأمر خدعة من جانب الإنجليز لاحتلال المدينة تحت دعوى مساعدة المصريين لصد الفرنسيين، وأغلظ القول للبعثة؛ فعرضت أن يقف الأسطول البريطاني في عرض البحر لملاقاة الحملة الفرنسية وأنه ربما يحتاج للتموين بالماء والزاد في مقابل دفع الثمن، لكن السلطات رفضت هذا الطلب.
وتَوقُّع بريطانيا أن تكون وجهة الحملة الفرنسية إلى مصر العثمانية دليلٌ على عزمها على اقتسام مناطق النفوذ في العالم العربي وتسابقهما في اختيار أهم المناطق تأثيرا فيه، لتكون مركز ثقل السيادة والانطلاق منه إلى بقية المنطقة العربية، ولم يكن هناك دولة أفضل من مصر لتحقيق هذا الغرض الاستعماري.
وصول الحملة الإسكندرية:
وصلت الحملة الفرنسية إلى الإسكندرية ونجحت في احتلال المدينة في 2 يوليو 1798م بعد مقاومة من جانب أهلها وحاكمها السيد محمد كريم دامت ساعات، وراح نابليون يذيع منشورا على أهالي مصر تحدث فيه عن سبب قدومه لغزو بلادهم وهو تخليص مصر من طغيان البكوات المماليك الذين يتسلطون في البلاد المصرية، وأكد في منشوره على احترامه للإسلام والمسلمين، وبدأ المنشور بالشهادتين وحرص على إظهار إسلامه وإسلام جنده كذبا وزورا، وشرع يسوق الأدلة والبراهين على صحة دعواه، وأن الفرنساوية هم أيضا مسلمون مخلصون، فقال: "إنهم قد نزلوا روما وخربوا فيها كرسي البابا الذي كان دائما يحث النصارى على محاربة المسلمين،" وأنهم قد قصدوا مالطة وطردوا منها فرسان القديس يوحنا الذين كانوا يزعمون أن الله يطلب منهم مقاتلة المسلمين.
وأدرك نابليون قيمة الروابط التاريخية الدينية التي تجمع بين المصريين والعثمانيين تحت لواء الخلافة الإسلامية؛ فحرص ألا يبدو في صورة المعتدي على حقوق السلطان العثماني؛ فعمل على إقناع المصريين بأن الفرنسيين هم أصدقاء السلطان العثماني.. غير أن هذه السياسة المخادعة التي أراد نابليون أن يخدع بها المصريين ويكرس احتلاله للبلاد لم تَنْطلِ عليهم أو ينخدعوا بها؛ فقاوموا الاحتلال وضربوا أروع أمثلة الفداء. 
وبعد فترة قليلة من مجيئ الحملة ن رحل نابليون بونابرت عن مصر تاركاً الجنرال كليبر على رأس الحملة. وبعد مقتل كليبر على يد سليمان الحلبي تسلم الجنرال جاك فرانسوا مينو - أو عبد الله جاك مينو - بعد أن أظهر أنه أسلم ليتزوج من امرأة مسلمة كانت تسمى زبيدة ابنة أحد أعيان رشيد. وبعد هزيمة الفرنسيين وتحطيم أسطولهم وقع الفرنسيون معاهدة لتسليم مصر والعودة لفرنسا على متن السفن البريطانية. لتنتهي بذلك فترة من أهم الفترات التي شهدتها مصر.
الطريق إلى القاهرة:
وفي مساء يوم 3 يوليو 1798 م) زحفت الحملة على القاهرة، وسلكت طريقين أحدهما بري وسلكته الحملة الرئيسية؛ حيث تسير من الإسكندرية إلى دمنهور فالرحمانية، فشبراخيت، فأم دينار على مسافة 15 ميلا من الجيزة. وأما الطريق الآخر فبحري وتسلكه مراكب الأسطول الخفيفة في فرع رشيد لتقابل الحملة البرية قرب القاهرة.
ولم يكن طريق الحملة سهلا إلى القاهرة فقد لقي جندها ألوانا من المشقة والجهد، وقابلت مقاومة من قبل أهالي البلاد؛ فوقعت في 13 يوليو 1798م أول موقعة بحرية بين مراكب المماليك والفرنسيين عند "شبراخيت"، وكان جموع الأهالي من الفلاحين يهاجمون الأسطول الفرنسي من الشاطئين غير أن الأسلحة الحديثة التي كان يمتلكها الأسطول الفرنسي حسمت المعركة لصالحه، واضطر مراد بك قائد المماليك إلى التقهقر صوب القاهرة.
ثم التقى مراد بك بالفرنسيين عند منطقة إمبابة في 21 يوليو 1798م في معركة أطلق عليها الفرنسيون معركة الأهرام. وكانت القوات المصرية كبيرة غير أنها لم تكن معدة إعدادا جيدا؛ فلقيت هزيمة كبيرة وفر مراد بك ومن بقي معه من المماليك إلى الصعيد، وكذلك فعل إبراهيم بك شيخ البلد، وأصبحت القاهرة بدون حامية، وسرت في الناس موجة من الرعب والهلع خوفًا من الفرنسيين.
نابليون في القاهرة:
دخل نابليون مدينة القاهرة تحوطه قواته من كل جانب، وفي عزمه توطيد احتلاله للبلاد بإظهار الود للمصريين وبإقامة علاقة صداقة مع الدولة العثمانية، وباحترام عقائد أهالي البلاد والمحافظة على تقاليدهم وعاداتهم؛ حتى يتمكن من إنشاء القاعدة العسكرية، وتحويل مصر إلى مستعمرة قوية يمكنه منها توجيه ضربات قوية إلى الإمبراطورية البريطانية.
وفي اليوم الثاني لدخوله القاهرة وهو الموافق 25 يوليو 1798م أنشأ نابليون ديوان القاهرة من تسعة من كبار المشايخ والعلماء لحكم مدينة القاهرة، وتعيين رؤساء الموظفين، غير أن هذا الديوان لم يتمتع بالسلطة النهائية في أي أمر من الأمور، وإنما كانت سلطة استشارية ومقيدة بتعهد الأعضاء بعدم القيام بأي عمل يكون موجها ضد مصلحة الجيش الفرنسي، ولم يكن الغرض من إنشاء هذا الديوان سوى تكريس الاحتلال الفرنسي والعمل تحت رقابة وأعين السلطات الفرنسية.
فما كان من الشعب المصري إلاَّ أن استخدم جميع وسائل المقاومة في مناهضة الغزاة ، حتى أصدر نابليون أوامره باستخدام أعنف الوسائل لسحق الثورة كقصف الجامع الأزهر واحتلاله بالجنود وقتل الثوار وإحراق المنازل و هتك الأعراض ، و غير ذلك من أبشع الأساليب القهرية .
لقد كانت حملة نابليون على مصر حدثا خطيرا استهدف الأمة الإسلامية في الوقت الذي كانت فيه غافلة عما يجري في أوربا من تطور في فنون القتال وتحديث أنواع الأسلحة ونهضة شاملة، وكان نابليون يمنّي نفسه باحتلال إستانبول عاصمة الدولة العثمانية وتصفية كيانها باعتبارها دولة إسلامية كبرى وقفت أمام أطماع القارة الأوروبية، وذلك بعد أن يقيم إمبراطورية في الشرق، وقد عبر نابليون عن هذا الحلم بقوله: "إذا بلغت الآستانة خلعت سلطانها، واعتمرت عمامته، وقوضت أركان الدولة العثمانية، وأسست بدلا منها إمبراطورية تخلد اسمي على توالي الأيام…".
و لذلك فعندما احتل جنود نابليون القاهرة دخلوا إلى حرم الجامع الأزهر بخيولهم حيث ربطوها في قلب المسجد، ثم قاموا بنبش المكتبات، وألقوها على الأرض، وداسوا بأقدامهم القرآن الكريم، وبالوا في باحة جامع الأزهر، و الغريب أنه في تلك الآونة وفي ذات اللحظة كان بعض زعمائهم يتظاهرون بالإسلام، ويتوددون إلى الناس على اعتبار أنهم جاؤوا منقذين لهم من ظلم المماليك ؟؟.
إنتهاء الحملة الفرنسية:
قدمت الجيوش الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت عام 1798 م ، بغرض جعل مصر قاعدة استراتيجية لتكون نواة للإمبراطورية الفرنسية في الشرق ، وبعد فشل أهدافهم وإنهزامهم أمام الجيوش الإنجليزية بعد تحطيم أسطولهم في معركة أبي قير البحرية وبعد حصار الشواطئ المصرية ، تم تحطيم الأسطول الفرنسي وغرق بمجمله ، فقام الجنرال مينو بعد ذلك بتوقيع إتفاقية التسليم مع الجيش الإنجليزي وخروجهم بكامل عدتهم من مصر على متن السفن الانجليزية ، فرحلوا عن مصر عام 1801م بعد قضاء حوالي 3 سنوات
نهاية نابليون :
حين لم يستطع نابليون الوفاء بوعده لليهود بإعطائهم أرض فلسطين أثار بذلك حنق اليهود و غيظهم عليه .
فما كان من نابليون إلاَّ أن حاول احتواء المد الماسوني بعد عودته من مصر في عام‏1801‏ .
فعين أخاه جوزيف مشرفا علي المحافل الماسونية وأصبحت الماسونية منذ ذلك الحين طرفا خفيا في الحياة السياسية الفرنسية إما عن طريق جلسات العمل والندوات والموائد المستديرة حول الموضوعات الحساسة التي تهم المجتمع والتي تنظم دوريا ويدعي إليها كبار الشخصيات‏,‏ وإما عن طريق تعيين أعضاء لها كوزراء في الحكومات الفرنسية المتعاقبة‏,‏ وكذلك ـ وهو الأهم ـ عن طريق تجنيد كبار موظفي الدولة والذين يشغلون مواقع حساسة ليصبحوا أعضاء في المحافل الماسونية المختلفة‏.‏
إلا أن اليهود رأوا فيه خائنا غادرا لم يستطع الوفاء بوعده الذي أعطاه لهم ، فحاولوا قتله عدة مرات .
و عند ذلك أدرك نابليون أنَّ اليهود جُبِلُوا على الأذى الرهيب، فحاول الخروج عن سيطرتهم، ففي (مارس 1808م) أعلن أنه لن يتبع نصائح "الماسونية" الخاضعة لسيطرة اليهود، وراح يعدد جرائم اليهود البشعة في المجلس الإمبراطوري، فقال: 
"إنه لا ينبغي النظر إلى اليهود كعنصر متميز، بل كغرباء، وسيكون إذلالاً مُرًّا أن نُحْكَمَ بهؤلاء، وهم أذّلُّ شعبٍ على وجه الأرضِ".
فكان ذلك تحدِّيًا لليد الخفية التي قبلت التَّحَدِّي، وقررت تدميره والخلاص منه، وفشلت عدَّة محاولات لاغتياله، فلجأت "اليد الخفية" إلى طريقة أخرى لتدميره، فقد قام القائد الماسوني "راديه" باعتقال البابا "بيوس السابع" دون عرض الأمر على الإمبراطور "نابليون" الذي أفزعه ذلك، لكنه لم يرغب في الإساءة إلى قائده، وتطور الأمر سريعًا، فأصدر البابا صكًّا بحرمان "نابليون" ).
وكانت معركة واترلو التي وقعت عام 1815 قرب بروكسل آخر المعارك الخاصة بنابليون بونابرت , وقد استطاع اليهود بث الخيانات بين مساعدي نابليون و مستشاريه مما وضع حداً لطموحات نابليون السياسية التي كانت تهدف إلى حكم اوروبا بعد هزيمته في هذه المعركة.
و إثر هذه الهزيمة الساحقة اضطرنابليون للتنازل عن منصبه , ليتم نفيه إلى جزيرة إلبا قبالة ساحل ايطاليا ,‏ إلا أن نابليون بونابرت توفي في 5 ايار عام 1821 بمنفاه الجديد في جزيرة سانت هيلينا في المحيط الاطلسي .‏

----------


## محمد المبارك

نتائج الحملة الفرنسية السياسية :
الأحوال الداخلية في مصر قبيل الحملة الفرنسية :
أصبحت مصر ولاية عثمانية سنة 923هـ في عهد سليم الأول وقد ترك العثمانيون إدارة شؤون مصر للمماليك الذين كانوا أدرى بشئونها وظل الأمر هكذا حتى هجم الفرنسية، على مصر واحتلوها سنة 1213 هـ واستمرت هذه الحملة مدة ثلاثة سنوات تركت خلالها أسوأ الآثار على مصر خاصة وعلى البلدان المحيطة عامة حيث كانت بداية للهزيمة النفسية للمسلمين وكشفًا لظهور عوامل الضعف في الدولة العثمانية، والتخلف الحضاري الذي آل إليه المسلمون ، هذا عدا ما طرأ من المفاسد التي بدأت تسري في جسد البلاد نتيجة تصرفات الفرنسيين المنحطة أخلاقيًا وسلوكيًا ، وحدوث شرخ كبير في نفوس المسلمين نتيجة حالة من الانبهار بتقدم العدو التقني و العسكري .
من هو محمد علي باشا :
محمد علي هو أحد أبناء الطائفة الألبانية التي دخلت في دين الإسلام أيام السلطان محمد الفاتح وصار كثير من الألبان من قادة الجيوش العثمانية لما يمتازون به من قوة وصلابة في القتال ونباهة ونبوغ في العمليات الحربية تلك المواهب حدت بالسلاطين العثمانيين بالاعتماد على الألبان في الكثير من المهام الخاصة وفي المقابل حرص كثير من الألبان على الانخراط في سلك الجندية ومن هؤلاء كان محمد علي الألباني، ولم تذكر الروايات التاريخية شيئًا عن أصله ولا تاريخ ميلاده، و مما يذكر عنه قبل مجيئه إلى مصر أنه كان شخصية سيئة السمعة معروفًا بالقسوة وغلظة الكبد ترسله الدولة العثمانية لتأديب القرى التي تتأخر في دفع الضرائب فيعكسر هو وحملته التأديبية حول القرية ينهبون ويسلبون ويفزعون الآمنين حتى يرى أهل القرية أن الأفضل لهم دفع الضرائب مهما كانت باهظة، وقد انتقل بعدها لتجارة الدخان والتبغ فحقق أرباحًا جديدة وظهرت مواهبه وطموحاته الواسعة ونهمه الشديد للأموال والسيطرة غير أنه قد بقى جنديًا من جنود الدولة العثمانية حتى ترقى في سلكها وصار من كبار ضباط فرقة الروملي [أي الركبان] التي أرسلت من قبل الخليفة سليم الثالث لإخراج الحملة الفرنسية من مصر .
صفاته و أخلاقه :
يوصف محمد علي في كثير من كتب المؤرخين المحدثين بأنه رائد النهضة الحديثة في مصر والشام وبأنه صاحب الفضل الأول في حضارة مصر الحديثة لما أدخله في ديارهم من علوم وصناعات حديثة وتوسع عمراني، ويرجعون إليه الفضل في وضع مصر على خريطة العالم المتحضر وأنه وأبناءه قاموا بنقلة حضارية في الديار المصرية والشامية، و يصفه البعض من مؤرخي مصر الحديثة بالبطل القومي ، بل بطل من أبطال الإسلام وهو منه براء ، الى غير ذلك من الأوصاف والألقاب الفخمة، والأمجاد الزائفة الطنانة التي تروج على أبناء المسلمين، مع أن عمالته لأعداء الاسلام تتضح منذ أول قراءة لأعماله و انجازاته التي كانت كالسهام المسمومة المغروسة في جسد القطر المصري ، بل العالم الاسلامي ..
أما عن صفاته الشخصية التي سطرها معاصروه كالمؤرخ عبد الرحمن الجبرتي و الذي كان معاصرًا له ، و خبيرًا بالكثير من صفاته ، و فاضحًا لمخططاته مما دعا محمد علي أن يغتال ولده الوحيد خليل سنة 1825 هـ مما أحزن الجبرتي كثيرًا حتى فقد بصره، وكان يصفه بأنه (مخادع وكذاب يحلف الأيمان الكاذبة ظالم لا عهد له ولا ذمة له ، يضمر السوء واستخدام العسف والجور في نفس الوقت الذي يعد فيه بالعدل ولا يخفف من عسفه وظلمه واستبداده واستجداء شيخ).
وقال عنه : (يتسم بداء الحسد والشر ـ والطمع والتطلع لما في أيدي الناس وأرزاقهم)، وقال عنه أيضًا: (جمع على الناس عشرة أشياء من الرذائل وهي السخرة والعونة وأجرة الفعلة والذل والمهانة وتقطيع الثياب ودفع الدراهم وشماتة الأعداء وتعطيل معاشهم وأجرة الحمام) وذلك عندما كلفهم قسرًا بتعمير القاهرة.
كان محمد علي ميكافيلليًا لأقصى درجة، فالغاية عنده تبرر الوسيلة كلّف يومًا أحد النصارى المحيطين به وقد اعتاد أن يكون معظم حاشيته منهم واسمه أرتين بترجمة كتاب "الأمير" لميكافللي فلما وصل إلى الصفحة العاشرة أوقف المترجم عن المواصلة قائلاً بأنه: "يمتلك من الحيل ما لم يخطر لميكافللي على بال" .
محمد علي باشا على خطى الحملة الفرنسية :
كيف تولى محمد علي على مصر :
لم يكن من السهل على شاب قليل الخبرة وقليل المعرفة بمصر وطبيعتها أن يصل الى ما وصل إليه محمد علي مهما كانت قدراته أو ذكاؤه إلا إذا كان يستند الى قوة تخطط له وتعينه على تحقيق أهدافه وتسخره في نفس الوقت لتحقيق أهدافها ، وبخاصة أنه كما ذكر عن نفسه (لا يصلح للولاية وليس من الوزراء ولا من الأمراء ولا من أكابر الدولة) وهذه الصفات حقيقية له مهما كان غرضه من قولها .
لقد جاء محمد علي ضمن الفرقة الألبانية من الجيش العثماني لطرد الفرنسيين واستطاع بمكره ودهائه أن يتقرب للعوام ويكسب ثقة العلماء أصحاب الثقل الشعبي واستغل حالة الفوضى والفراغ الحادث في السلطة ، والخلاف الذي حدث على ولاية مصر حيث عينت الدولة خسروا باشا واليًا على مصر ولم يعجب هذا الاختيار المماليك ولا العلماء ولا الشعب من ورائهم.
وكان الإنجليز من وراء الستار يتقربون للمماليك الناقمين على خسرو باشا لإحداث مزيد من الفوضى والاضطرابات ببلاد الخلافة ولم يعجب هذا التقارب العثمانيون فأمروا خسروا باشا بأن يضيق على المماليك ولكن لتأخر دفع الرواتب ثار الجنود خاصة الألبان بقيادة طاهر باشا ومساعده محمد علي على خسرو باشا ، واضطر خسرو باشا لمغادرة مصر وتولى طاهر باشا الولاية، ولكنه ما لبث أن قتل على يد أحد الجنود الثائرين غيره من الألبان.
وتم تعيين أحمد باشا مكانه، ولكنه لم يلبث سوى يومًا واحدًا حيث أن العلماء وهم سادة الشعب فعلاً رغبوا في تولية نائب طاهر باشا وهو محمد علي وبالفعل أصبح محمد علي واليًا على مصر في 20 ربيع أول سنة 1220هـ وتوجه عمر مكرم نقيب الأشراف وعبد الله الشرقاوي كبير العلماء إلى محمد علي وألبساه لباس الولاية وأخذوا عليه عهدًا ألا يفعل شيئًا دون الرجوع إليهم، وأرسل محمد علي بعبارات التذلل والخضوع للسلطان ودولته تعلن فيها بأنه خادم مطيع فلم يقبل السلطان في بداية الأمر لعلمه بنوايا وأطماع محمد علي ولكن ضغط الشعب الغافل والعلماء السذج أجبر السلطان على الموافقة على تعيينه واليًا على مصر.
ومما رسخ أقدام محمد علي في البلاد وعزز مكانته أنه استطاع رد حملة فريزر الإنجليزية عن مصر سنة 1222هـ على الرغم أن الكفاح والجهاد جاء على يد أبناء مدينة رشيد الباسلة وقائدهم الشيخ عبد الله، ولكن المجد نسب لمحمد علي عند عامة الشعب وظهر بصورة المنقذ للبلاد وعندها بدأ محمد علي في تدعيم مركزه الشخصي وطموحاته وأطماعه الواسعة تجاه السلطة والجاه والأموال .

محمد علي والماسونية :
عندما دخل نابليون و الفرنسيون مصر كان أول ما فعلوه أن أنشأوا محفلاً ماسونيًا بالقاهرة وسموه محفل "إيزيس" وأوجدوا له طريقة خاصة به تناسب مصر وهي الطريقة الممفيسية أو الطريقة الشرقية القديمة وتمكن هذا المحفل أن يستقطب عددًا من المصريين ويشير المنشور الأول الذي وزعه بائعون على المصريين إلى أنه قد سعى لنشر هذه الأفكار بين المسلمين فجأة في منشوره :
( قولوا لهم 'أي المسلمين' إن جميع الناس متساوون عند الله وإن الشيء الذي يفرقهم عن بعضهم هو العقل والفضائل والعلوم فقط) .
ممَّا يعني إلغاء فوارق الدين والتقى تمامًا.
ـ عندما وصل محمد علي مصر كان مجرد شاب مغامر ، وكان فيه من النزعة النفعية ما يؤهله للانضمام وبقوة لتلك المحافل اليهودية التي تهدف في المقام الأول لهدم دولة الخلافة ز تقويض الاسلام .
ولقد ساعدت تلك المحافل الصهيونية محمد علي ، ومكَّنت له في البلاد ، 
، فالمتابع للأحداث التاريخية يجد نفسه أمام تساؤلات لا إجابة لها مثل :
، لماذا ثارت الفرقة الألبانية بالذات التي يحتل فيها هو الرجل الثاني دون بقية الفرق العثمانية وأبعدت "خسرو باشا" عن الولاية تحت دعوى تأخر رواتبهم؟ 
ولماذا اندفع العلماء لتعيين قائد القوة الألبانية الثائرة طاهر باشا قائمَ مقامٍ ينوب عن الوالي المطرود ثم يقتل بعد عشرين يوماً؟ 
ولماذا يطرد الوالي الجديد أحمد باشا بعد توليه بيوم واحد فقط؟
ولماذا يساعد محمد علي خورشيد باشا في تولي الولاية ثم ينقلب عليه؟ 
وكيف استطاع محمد علي أن يفي برواتب الجند وبخاصة بعد استيلاء المماليك في الصعيد على مخصصات الأهالي هناك؟ ولماذا ولماذا؟ جوانب كثيرة يكتنفها الغموض!!!
وتشير كثير من الأدلة الى أن هذه القوة -التي لم تكن ظاهرة- هي الحركة الماسونية التي انبعثت في مصر سنة 1798م علي يد رجال الحملة الفرنسية حيث مهد لها نابليون، ثم أسس خلفه كليبر ومعه مجموعة من ضباط الجيش الفرنسيين الماسونيين محفلاً في القاهرة سمي محفل إيزيس، وأوجدوا له طريقة خاصة به هي الطريقة الممفيسية أو الطريقة الشرقية القديمة. وقد تمكن هذا المحفل من أن يضم إليه بعض الأعضاء من المصريين وإن كانوا قلة، ثم أنحل هذا المحفل رسمياً في أعقاب اغتيال كليبر سنة 1800م، وظل أعضاؤه يعملون في الخفاء وبسرية. 
ويشير المنشور الأول الذي وزعه نابليون على المصريين الى أنه قد سعى لنشر هذه الأفكار منذ بداية وصول الحملة فيذكر فيه (قولوا لهم - أي المصريين- أن جميع الناس متساوون عند الله وأن الشيء الذي يفرقهم عن بعضهم هو العقل والفضائل والعلوم فقط) .
ويبدو تزعم الحملة الفرنسية للفكر الماسوني واضحاً منذ بدايتهم ولقد حاولوا فرض العادات الخبيثة التي استهجنها المسلمون في مصر كالبغاء والسفور وتشجيع النساء من الحرافيش ونساء الهوى على ارتكاب المحرمات بشكل علني واضح، حيث يعد هذا الأمر من بين أساليب انتشار الماسونية .
وتوحي بعض الدلائل على أنهم - أي الفرنسيين - قد نجحوا في ضم بعض المصريين من المشايخ والعلماء من بينهم الشيخ حسن العطار الى المحفل الماسوني الذي أسسه كليبر سنة 1800م ، فبعد أن هرب الشيخ حسن العطار الى الصعيد في أعقاب قدوم الحملة كغيره من العلماء ثم عاد الى القاهرة على أثر دعوة الفرنسيين للعلماء اتصل على الفور برجال الحملة ونقل عنهم علومهم، وفي نفس الوقت تولى تعليمهم اللغة العربية وقد اندمج الى حد كبير في علومهم ، وكثيراً ما تغزل في أشعاره بأصدقائه منهم. ولقد دعت هذه الأمور أن يوصف العطار بأنه من دعاة التجديد. وقد توثقت صلة الشيخ العطار بمحمد علي بعد توليه الولاية وأصبح من الركائز التي يعتمد عليها محمد علي في خطواته التجديدية في مصر وهو أمر يشير الى وجود صلة بين محمد علي والمحفل الماسوني المصري الذي تأسس إبان الحملة الفرنسية .
كما أن هناك شخصية في عهد الاحتلال الفرنسي لمصر ، تتمثل أمامها أكثر من علامة استفهام ، ألا و هو محمد المهتدي ، ففي شخصيته كثير من المتناقضات .
فهذا الرجل الذي قدم من أوروبا شاباً ، و أظهر الاسلام ، و درس في الأزهر و نبغ ، حتى صار من شيوخه ، نجدْه عند قدوم نابليون يكون هو الذي يتولَّى كتابة مناشير القمع و الاحتلال لنابليون بدعوى الإكراه طبعاً .
و لكن العجيب أن نابليون كان يوليه ثقته الكبيرة دون بقية شيوخ الأزهر ، و كان يستشيره في كثيرٍ من الأمور.
إذن فالماسونية كان لها دور خطير في تمهيد الطريق لمحمد علي لتولي الحكم في مصر ، و لذلك فقد قد سمح محمد علي للمحافل الماسونية بالنشاط والتوسع داخل مصر وانتشرت في الشام أيضًا، فلقد أنشأ الماسونيون الإيطاليون محفلاً بالإسكندرية سنة 1830هـ على الطريقة الإسكتلندية.
و الناظر لسياسة محمد علي الخارجية والداخلية يجد أنها تدور في فلك خدمة الماسونية العالمية فلقد كان محمد علي ثعلبًا ماكرًا همه نفسه وأولاده من بعده، ولذلك قام بأعمال شنيعة وأفعال قبيحة في إضعاف الأمة والقضاء على شوكتها وتنفيذ مخططات فرنسا وبريطانيا ، وحرص على أن يجمل صورته في أعين الغرب بل ويفكر كما قال عن نفسه : (يفكِّر بعقل إفرنجي ، بينما هو يلبس القبعة العثمانية") .
كما أن تطور الأحداث يشير الى تشبع محمد علي بالأفكار الماسونية التي كان مهيأ لها بحكم تكوينه الطبيعي فينقل عنه قوله وهو يفاوض الفرنسيين على مسألة احتلال الجزائر : (ثقوا أن قراري ... لا ينبع من عاطفة دينية فأنتم تعرفونني وتعلمون أنني متحرر من هذه الاعتبارات التي يتقيد بها قومي ... قد تقولون أن مواطني حمير وثيران وهذه حقيقة أعلمها) .
يقول الاستاذ محمد قطب ـ عن محمد علي ـ : (واحتضنته ـ أي الماسونية ـ احتضاناً كاملاً لينفذ لها كل مخطاطتها: ؛ فأنشأت له جيشاً مدرباً على أحدث الأساليب ومجهزاً بأحدث الأسلحة المتاحة يومئذ بإشراف سليمان باش الفرنساوي .
لقد كانت المصالح الفرنسية ترى دعم محمد علي ليتحقق لها أطماعه المستقبلية في حفظ وتقوية محافلها الماسونية ، وإضعاف الدولة العلية العثمانية، وزرع خنجرها المسموم في قلب الدولة العثمانية ولذلك أنشأت لمحمد على اسطولاً بحرياً متقدماً متطوراً، وترسانة بحرية في دمياط، والقناطر الخيرية لتنظيم عملية الري في مصر، أو لمحمد علي، إنما كان لتنفيذ المخطط الصليبي الذي فشلت الحملة الفرنسية عن تنفيذه بسبب اضطرارها الى الخروج.
لقد قام محمد علي بدور مشبوه في نقل مصر من انتمائها الاسلامي الشامل الى شيء آخر يؤدي بها في النهاية الى الخروج عن شريعة الله وكانت تجربة محمد علي قدوة لمن بعده من أمثال مصطفى كمال أتاتورك وجمال عبد الناصر...الخ.
إن المسلم الحق لا يمكن أن يقوم بمثل هذا الدور لا واعياً ولا مستغفلاً ، لأن إسلامه يمنعه أن يتلقى التوجيه من أعداء الإسلام.
لقد كان أعداء الاسلام يريدون القضاء على الدولة العثمانية، والقيام بتغريب العالم الاسلامي مع الاهتمام الخاص ببلد الأزهر ليقوم بتصدير أفكارهم الى بقية الشعوب الاسلامية، فأما القضاء على الدولة العثمانية فقد ساهم في إضعافها وإهدار طاقاتها، واسقاط هيبتها وتعدي على حرماتها وأما التقارب مع الأعداء والسير في فلكهم الفكري والحضاري والإنسلاخ التدريحي عن الانتماء العقدي والفكري والأخلاقي فقط قطع فيه شوطاً مدحه عليه حلفائه من الماسون الفرنسيين والبريطانيين وانهزم أمام الغزو الفكري المنظم وقام بتنفيذ سياسة الابتعاث بإرسال الطلاب الشبان الى أوروبا ليتعلموا هناك، وكان هذا من الأمور الخطيرة المنافذ التي دخل التوجه العلماني من خلالها، فدخل ساحة التلعيم ومن ثم في ساحة الحياة في مصر الاسلامية وأهمل الأزهر وشيوخه وعلمائه واهتم بإرسال الشبان الصغار بأعداد متزايدة الى أوروبا وهم في سن المراهقة، غير محصنين بشيء لينغمسوا في الشهوات، ويتأثروا بالشبهات ثم يرجعوا الى بلادهم ليكونوا رأس الحربة المتجهة الى الغرب، لقد أرس معهم مع البعثات أئمة يؤموا الطلاب في الصلاة ولكن ماذا عملوا الأئمة؟ لقد كان رفاعة رافع الطهطاوي واحداً من أولئك الأئمة ولكنه عاد وهو واحد من دعاة التغريب ، وعندما استقبله أهله بالفرح يوم عاد من فرنسا بعد غيبة سنين؛ فأشاح عليهم في ازدراء ووسمهم بأنهم (فلاحون) لايستحقون شرف استقباله .
ثم ألف كتابه الذي تحدث فيه عن أخبار (باريس) ودعا فيه الى تحرير المرأة الى السفور، والى الاختلاط ، وأزال عن الرقص المختلط وصمة الدنس، فقال إنه حركات رياضية موقعة على أنغام الموسيقى، فلا ينبغي النظر إليه على أنه عمل مذموم .
لقد استغرقت عملية الانتقال التدريحي مايقرب من قرن من الزمان، ولكنها كات عملية مستمرة لا تتوقف ، بل تتوسع على الدوام .
لقد كان محمد علي ثعلباً ماكراً همه نفسه وأولاده من بعده ولذلك قام بأعمال شنيعة، وأفعال قبيحة في إضعاف الأمة، والقضاء على شوكتها وتنفيذ مخططات فرنسا وبريطانيا وحرص على أن يجمل صورته في أعين الغرب ويقفوا آثارهم في التحديث بل ويفكر كما قال عن نفسه (بعقل افرنجي وهو يلبس القبعة العثمانية).
لقد قام محمد علي نيابة عن فرنسا وبريطانيا وروسيا والنمسا وغيرها من الدول الأوروبية بتوجيه ضربات موجعة للاتجاه الاسلامي في كل من مصر، والجزيرة العربية، والشام ، والخلافة العثمانية مما كان لها الأثر في تهيئة العالم الاسلامي للأطماع الغربية.
وقد شهد عصر محمد علي على تأسيس أكثر من محفل ماسوني في مصر فقد أنشأ الماسون الإيطاليون محفلاً بالاسكندرية سنة 1830م، على الطريقة الاسكتلدنية وغيرها كثير.
و من ثم انتشرت المحافل الماسونية في مصر والشام وتركيا وكانت تعمل ليلاً ونهاراً من أجل تفتيت وإضعاف الدولة العثمانية بمعاولها الفاسدة التي لاتكل ولا تمل ) >

----------


## محمد المبارك

سياسات محمد علي العامَّة :

عندما انتسب الأمر لمحمد علي داخل البلاد أخذ في التخلص من منافسيه الذين كان على رأسهم العلماء فعمل على الوقيعة فيما بينهم وإضعاف شوكتهم بالإغراء وبالقتل والتهديد بقطع الأرزاق وبالنفي فعلى سبيل المثال :
1ـ نفى نقيب الأشراف عمر مكرم إلى دمياط سنة 1224هـ ، و الذي كان له الفضل عليه في تنصيبه والياً على البلاد المصرية .
2ـ وعزل الشيخ عبد الله الشرقاوي شارح البخاري .
3ـ بينما ولَّى بعض العلماء ممن وجد فيهم ضالته من العلماء العملاء للسلطة حتى أنه قد أدخل بعض العلماء في المحافل الماسونية مثل الشيخ حسن العطار وغيره .
4ـ وبعد أن خضد شوكة العلماء أصحاب الثقل الشعبي اتجه للمماليك أعدائه السابقين فعمل لهم المكيدة المشهورة ، حين قام بمجزرة عظيمة أباد فيها المماليك ، في قصة "مذبحة القلعة" الشهيرة سنة 1226 هـ .

انجازاته : 

درج بعض المؤرخين المعاصرين و بعض الشعوب الطيبة التي تصدق كل ما تسمعه وتقرأه على تمجيد الإصلاحات الكبيرة التي قام بها محمد علي داخل مصر حتى خلعوا عليه ألقاباً طنانة مثل باني مصر الحديثة وصاحب الإنجازات الحضارية ، القائد المستنير إلى غير ذلك من الأوصاف التي خدعت الكثير.
صحيح أن محمد علي أدخل زراعات وصناعات حديثة بمصر وأنشأ الأسطول ودعّم الجيش وأدخل النظم الحديثة في القتال، واهتم بالتعليم وأنشأ المدارس ونظم المواصلات ونشط التجارة ونظم الإدارة وبنى القناطر والسدود إلى غير ذلك من رفع لمستوى الدولة، ولكن هل قام محمد علي بذلك كله خدمة للإسلام والبلاد وطاعة لسلطانه ؟ أو تقديرًا لمنصبه وولايته؟ بالطبع كلا .. 
ذلك لأن محمد علي كان يعتبر نفسه الدولة ، فالأرض أرضه والفلاحون زراع عنده يزرعون الأرض له ، و كذلك هو التاجر الذي تؤول إليه أموال التجارة كلها ، وهو مالك الصناعة الذي تؤول إليه أرباح الصناعات كلها.
بل كان الجيش الحديث بكل أسلحته لخدمته أغراضه التوسعية ونفسه وأولاده من بعده . و بالجملة فكل الإصلاحات التي أدخلها محمد علي على مصر كانت لسببين :
أولهما : خدمته الشخصية ومنفعته الخاصة وتثبيته لوضعه ولأبناءه من بعده.
ثانيهما : تأثره بالغرب وانبهاره بحضارة أوروبا التي أمعن في تقليدها ليلحق بركابها ويلقى مساعدتها ومودتها.



سياسات محمد علي الداخلية:

بعد أن نجح محمد علي في توطيد نفسه في الحكم أحاط نفسه ببطانة ومساعدين من نصارى الأروام والأرمن وكتبة من الأقباط واليهود، واستجلب لنفسه مماليك جعلهم حكاماً للأقاليم، وكان في كل ذلك مستنفراً لجموع المسلمين المصريين ومعبراً عن عدم الاهتمام أو الاكتراث بهم وبخاصة أن هؤلاء المساعدين قد أعانوه على سياسته الاستبدادية بين الفلاحين وصف الجبرتي ذلك بقوله: ( فتح بابه للنصارى من الأروام والأرمن فترأسوا بذلك وعلت أسافلهم، كما أنه كان يحب السيطرة والتسلط ولا يأنس لمن يعارضه).
وسلك محمد علي واتباعه من غير المسلمين سياسة من أبرز علاماتها الظلم والقهر والاستعباد ضد جموع الشعب المصري ، فجمع حجج الأرض من الفلاحين وفرض عليهم السخرة، أو دفع ضريبة بديلة وحرم عليهم أن يأكلوا شيئاً من كد أيديهم، وأبطل التجارة، وزاد في اسعار المعايش أضعافاً مضاعفة، وفرض الضرائب التي لايطيقون دفعها، وجعل كل نشاط اقتصادي يؤول إليه، ونقم على الناس، وارجع الجبرتي ذلك الى مايتسم به محمد علي من "داء الحسد والشره والطمع والتطلع لما في أيدي الناس وأرزاقهم". وقد نتج عن هذه السياسة كره الفلاحين الشديد لمحمد علي وأعوانه، وهروبهم من الأراضي الزراعية، وترك قراهم فراراً من السياسة الظالمة، وأعرضوا عن الاشتراك في جيشه فقد بلغ عدد الفلاحين الفارين في عام واحد هو عام 1831م ستة آلاف فلاح.
أما في المدن وبخاصة في القاهرة فيذكر الجبرتي أن محمد علي حين كلف الناس بتعميرها (اجتمع على الناس عشرة أشياء من الرذائل وهي السخرة والعونة وأجرة الفعلة والذل والمهانة وتقطيع الثياب ودفع الدراهم وشماتة الاعداء وتعطيل معاشهم وأجرة الحمَّام).

لقد كان الجبرتي معاصراً لسياسة الظلم التي مارسها محمد علي على الشعب المسلم في مصر الذي امتص حقوقه وخيراته وفتح للتجار الأوروبيين الباب على مصراعيه لدخول مصر والهيمنة على اقتصادها، وأصبحت مصر هي المزرعة التي تعتمد عليها أسواق أروربا من المنتجات الزراعية وارتبطت مصر بأوروبا ارتباطاً حضارياً وتجارياً، وأصبح اعتماد طبقة التجار الناشئة في مصر على الاسواق الأوروبية من الناحية الاقتصادية وبالتالي السياسية ، الى جانب تمكين دعاة الثقافة الأوروبية من السيطرة على الحياة الفكرية بعد أن شل دعاة الاتجاه الاسلامي، وأوقف مناهج التعليم القائمة على الدين تنفيذاً لسياسية نابليون الماسونية، وهو أمر أكده المؤرخ الانجليزي أرنولد تويني في قوله :
(كان محمد علي ديكتاتوراً أمكنه تحويل الآراء النابليونية الى حقائق فعالة في مصر).

لقد حقق الاستعمار الأوروبي هدفه في الاستفادة من المنشآت والاصلاحات المادية التي قام بها دميتهم محمد علي، أما شعب مصر المسلم فقد سيطر عليه اليأس ودفع ثمناً باهظاً يفوق حجم كل اصلاح وهو تحطيم هويته الحضارية التي صقلها الاسلام والتي ميزت دروه خلال العصور الاسلامية.

وفتح باب الدعوة الى الوطنية والقومية ومارس سياسة التضيق على دعاة الفكر الاسلامي من العلماء والمشايخ فكان هذا الاتجاه مسايراً لمساعيه الرامية الى الاستقلال بمصر وبالتالي إبعادهاعن الارتباط بدولة الخلافة الاسلامية، وقد لقي في اتجاهه هذا عوناً من المحافل الماسونية التي يعتبر هذا الاتجاه من صلب أهدافها.

ومن أبرز الذين عاونوه في هذا الاتجاه الشيخ حسن العطار سنة 776هـ/1835م الذي تشير الدلائل على انضمامه للمحفل الماسوني المصري، فقد كان العطار يري أن البلاد (لابد أن تتغير أحوالها ويتجدد بها من المعارف ماليس فيه)، وكانت وجهته في هذا التغيير هو الاتجاه الكامل الى الثقافة الأوروبية بعد ان عجز - في رأيه- المشايخ والعلماء عن مواصلة جهود المسلمين الأوائل.

وتبع العطار في هذا الاتجاه تلميذه رفاعة الطهطاوي (1801-1873م) حيث ابتعثه محمد علي الى فرنسا خمس سنوات (1826-1831م) عاد بعدها لنشر ما يذكي الفكرة الوطنية وغيرها من الافكار الاجتماعية التي عايشتها فرنسا والتي لم تكن تتلاءم مع أوضاع المجتمع المرتبط بالفكر الاسلامي، وقد بدت هذه الافكار في العديد من القصائد التي نظمها وكذلك الكتب التي ترجمها بعد توليه الاشراف على مدرسة الألسن، لقد تاثر الطهطاوي بتيارات الفكر الأوروبي من أقصى اليمين الى أقصى اليسار بشكل فاق تأثره بالفكر الاسلامي، حيث أبدى في عديد من كتاباته ، وفي كافة مراحل حياته، إعجابه بأفكار الحرية والمساواة وضرورة الاعتماد على العقل .
لقد تبني الطهطاوي ما دعا إليه نابليون إبان حملته الشهيرة، كما أظهر تأثراً وإعجاباً بآراء مونتسكيو، وتشبعه بالفكر الماسوني.
وتبع الطهطاوي في ذلك كثيرون ممن واصلوا الدعوة إلى الوطنية والى ضرورة الاتجاه الكامل إلى الحضارة الغربية من أمثال (علي مبارك) و(إبراهيم أدهم) و(صالح مجدي) و(محمد عثمان جلال) و(عبد الله أبو السعود) و(عبد الله فكري) و (طه حسين) وغيرهم ، وواصل الجميع هجومهم على التيار الإسلامي من كافة الجوانب .

دور محمد علي في ضرب الإسلام :

لقد قام محمد علي نيابة عن الدولة الصليبية المهووسة بعداء الإسلام في ذلك الوقت مثل فرنسا وروسيا وبريطانيا بتوجيه ضربات موجعة للاتجاه الإسلامي في كل من مصر والجزيرة العربية والشام والخلافة العثمانية مما كان له الأثر في تهيئة العالم الإسلامي للأطماع الغربية، وهذا الدور الخبيث تمثَّل في عدة نقاط قام بها محمد علي :
1 ـ ضربه لجبهة العلماء داخل مصر واتخاذ أقذر الوسائل من قتل ونفي وتشريد وقطع أرزاق وتلفيق تهم وتشويه رغم أن العلماء هم الذين جاءوا به للسلطة .
2 ـ حربه ومقاتلته لحركة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب السلفية بناءً على طلبات الدول الصليبية التي ضاقت من مد إسلامي وبعث جديد للإسلام الصحيح النقي .
ولكن ما آلت إليه هذه الدعوة المباركة من التمكين في الأرض والانتشار بعد ذلك كان على عكس ما سعى إليه محمد علي و بنوه من بعده ، وحقيقة حرب محمد علي للدعوة السلفية لم تكن بين قوات يدين طرفاها بالإسلام بل كانت حرب بين موحدين مؤمنين ومجرمين مارقين ، كان كثيراً منهم من لقطاء نصارى الدول الغربية و بعض دول آسيا الصغرى على نمط القوات الانكشارية الني كان العثمانيون يستعملونهم للخدمة العسكرية في الأماكن النائية .
واسمع ما يقوله الجبرتي في وصف الهزيمة التي وقعت على جيوش محمد علي في أول الأمر على يد السلفيين : ( أين لنا النصر وأكثر عساكرنا على [غير الملة] وفيهم من لا يتدين بدين أصلاً، ولا ينتحل مذهبا ، وصحبتنا صناديق المسكرات ولا يسمع في عرصتنا أذان ولا تقام به فريضة، والقوم ـ يقصد الوهابيين ـ إذا دخل الوقت أذن المؤذنون وينتظمون صفوفًا خلف إمام واحد بخشوع وخضوع وينادون في معسكرهم هلموا إلى حرب المشركين المحلقين الذقون المستبيحين الزنا واللواط الشاربين الخمور وكشفوا عن كثير من القتلى فوجدوهم غلفًا غير مختونين ؟؟ ) .
3 ـ من ضمن الوسائل التي حارب بها محمد علي الإسلام تقريبه لأعداء الإسلام من مختلف الملل والنحل وإبعاده للمسلمين فلقد أحاط نفسه ببطانة ومساعدين من نصارى الأروام والأرمن وكتبة من الأقباط واليهود، يقول عن ذلك الجبرتي : ([فتح الباب للنصارى من الأروام والأرمن فترأسوا بذلك وعلت أسافلهم) ، وكان بوغص بك بمثابة رئيس وزرائه وهو نصراني أرمني .
4ـ كما كان يحب أن يظهر أمام الغرب بصورة المتحرر من كل قيود الدين، فلقد قال للفرنسيين وهو يفاوضهم على احتلال الجزائر : 
(ثقوا أن قراري لا ينبع من عاطفة دينية فأنت تعرفونني وتعلمون أنني متحرر من هذه الاعتبارات التي يتقيد بها قومي وقد تقولون إن مواطني حمير وثيران وهذه حقيقة أعلمها).
5ـ وعندما وقعت ثورة اليونان الصليبية على حكم العثمانيين أراد أن يظهر بصورة الناصر والمتعاطف مع تلك الثورة فسمح لليونانيين الذين يقيمون في مصر بالسفر إلى اليونان والانضمام للثورة كما حرر مماليكه الذين من أصل يوناني وأرسلهم هناك للغرض نفسه.
6ـ وقام محمد علي ولأول مرة في تاريخ الجيوش الإسلامية بإدخال عناصر غير مسلمة مثل الأقباط واليهود في الجيوش المصرية مما ترتب عليه إضعاف الجيوش .
ومن شدة حبه وتقريبه لأعداء الإسلام من كل ملة ونحلة اكتسب محمد علي دعاية واسعة وكبيرة لدى الشعوب الأوربية حيث يُعرف بأنه يعطف على النصارى في بلاده حتى أن الحكومات الغربية كانت تتجنب الصدام معه لشعبيته الجارفة ضد شعوبهم!
7 ـ عمل محمد علي على تفتيت دولة الخلافة فشن حروباً واسعة بسبب أطماعه و محاربته للدعوة السلفية تحول إلى سكينٍ بيد أعداء الإسلام يمزقون به جسد الأمة ، فتوغل في السودان لنهب ثرواتها حتى وصل إلى منابع النيل ثم توجه إلى الشام، ودخلها بعد حروب مريرة راح ضحيتها الآلاف ثم أظهر خلافه وعصيانه للسلطان العثماني سنة 1248هـ وأخذ في محاربة جيوش الخلافة حتى كاد أن يسقط دولة الخلافة كلها.
8ـ والناظر لمراحل احتلال قوات محمد علي للشام أكدت على اتجاهه المعادي للمسلمين والمساند للنصارى واليهود، وأكدت أيضًا أنه كان منفذًا للأهداف البريطانية على الصعيد السياسي وكان منفذًا للأهداف الفرنسية على الصعيد الثقافي ولقد فتح محمد علي الباب على مصراعيه لدخول البعثات التبشيرية الفرنسية والأمريكية وألغى كافة القوانين الاستثنائية وجميع ما كان يسري على النصارى وحدهم ، ويعتبر الصليبيون عام 1834 م تحول تاريخي لنشاطات التنصير والتبشير .
9 ـ من آثار محمد علي على الإسلام أنه قد أصبح أنموذجًا وإمامًا تحتذي به الدول الأوروبية في صنع عملائها في داخل ديار المسلمين كمصطفى كمال أتاتورك الذي جاء من بعده وأتم المهمة التي بدأ بها محمد علي في إسقاط دولة الخلافة وحرب الإسلام.
10 ـ من أخطر الضربات التي وجهها محمد علي على الإسلام أنه قد فتح باب مصر والشام على مصراعيه أمام حملات التغريب والغزو الثقافي الغربي للمسلمين والحضارة الإسلامية وسمح للمؤسسات المشبوهة والمعادية للإسلام مثل محافل الماسونية والإرساليات التبشيرية والأديرة والكنائس والمدارس الصليبية التي بذرت بذور التيارات القومية المعادية للإسلام، فتح محمد علي الباب أمام التغريب والغزو الثقافي بابتعاث الطلبة المسلمين لفرنسا بدعوى تلقي العلوم والمعارف الحديثة، وهم في سن المراهقة غير محصنين بشيء لينغمسوا في حلق الصناع والشهوات والشبهات .
ولذرِّ الرماد في العيون أرسل معهم أئمة للوعظ والصلاة . فماذا فعل اولئك الأئمة؟ هذا هو الطهطاوي يعيش بفرنسا فينبهر بها انبهارًا يدفعه لخلع الجبة والقفطان ولبس البدلة والقبعة ويؤلف كتاب أخبار باريس ودعا فيه إلى تحرير المرأة إلى السفور والاختلاط وأثنى على الرقص وأظهر تأثرًا وإعجابًا بآراء مونتسكيو وروسو، ثم جاء من بعد الطهطاوي رجال سار على درب الوطنية والقومية والتغريب الذي بذر بذرته محمد علي أمثال علي مبارك وإبراهيم أدهم وصالح مجدي ومحمد عثمان جلال وعبد الله أبو السعود وعبد الله فكري و طه حسين وغيرهم حتى وقتنا الحالي حتى أننا نرى أن فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة ـ التغريب ـ المصري يقيم احتفالية كبيرة كل سنة بمثابة الحملة الفرنسية على مصر! بدعوى أنها كانت السبب في التنوير الثقافي الذي حدث بعد ذلك بمصر .
ما سبق بعض ما نكب به محمد علي على الإسلام ببلاد مصر والشام خاصة وسائر بلاد المسلمين عامة مما يكشف حقيقة محمد علي ويسقط الهالة الكبيرة المصطنعة عمدًا على شخصية صاحبة أسوأ أثر على الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## محمد المبارك

نتائج الحملة الفرنسية الاجتماعية :
كما قلنا من قبل فإن الحملة الفرنسية لم تكن مجرد حملة صليبية حربية ، بل كانت هجمة استعمارية موجهة إلى كبد الحضارة الاسلامية ، ولذلك فقد أراد نابليون أن يبهر العالم الاسلامي بمنجزات الحضارة الغربية في ذلك الوقت 
فاصطحب معه خلال حملته العسكرية على مصر نحو 175 عالما ، إذ كانوا يشكلون 'كتيبة لغزو' معرفي منظم ، فكان منهم علماء في الرياضيات وعلم الحيوان والكيمياء والفلك والجغرافيا وهندسة المناجم والهندسة المعمارية والرسم والنحت وموسيقيين ومتخصصين في المتفجرات وأطباء وأدباء ، و مطبعتين حديثتين ـ بالنسبة لذلك العصر ـ إحداهما فرنسية والأخرى عربية ، وفنيي طباعة إذ أن المطبعة كانت 'أداة مهمة' للدعاية بين المصريين لحملة نابليون الذي طبع المنشور الأول وهو لا يزال في عرض البحر 'ليبدأ حرب الدعاية قبل أن يبدأ القتال بالفعل' وبعد فشل الحملة حمل الفرنسيون المطبعة والآثار والأجهزة العلمية إلى بلادهم.
بل إن الغزاة لم يدربوا مصريا واحداً على استخدام المطبعة فقد كان العاملون بها من نصارى الشوام ، مثل إلياس فتح الله ويوسف مسابكي و غيرهم ، و هؤلاء لم يبقوا بمصر بعد رحيل الفرنسيين' ، بل إنه خلال فترة وجود المطبعة في مصر لم يسمح لأي مصري بالوصول إلى تلك المطبعة ، إذ أن الغزاة لم يكونوا قادمين لتحديث مصر والمصريين وإنما جاء الغزو 'لمصلحة المشروع الاستعماري الفرنسي ، و لم يكن المقصود بالطبع تثقيف الشعب المصري أو تعليمه ، بدليل اعادته للمطبعة لبلاده بعد الفشل الذريع والسريع للحملة .
يقول أحد المؤرخين الفرنسين المعاصرين للحملة: 'لم يحدث من قبل اطلاقا لجيش ذاهب لغزو أحد البلاد أن أخذ معه دائرة معارف حية مثل هذه'.
وقد أمر نابليون قبل التحرك بشراء مكتبة تضم 550 مؤلفا أساسيا اضافة الى مكتبتين للتاريخ الطبيعي والفيزياء ومعمل للكيمياء وتم توزيع العلماء على عدة سفن 'حتى لا يسلم العلم لمصير سفينة واحدة'.
وبدأ التعاون بين العلم والمدفع من خلال التنقيب عن الاثار المصرية القديمة (الفرعونية) واستخراج تلك الكنوز وشحنها الى فرنسا.
و مع ادعاء الفرنسيين للصبغة العلمية لحملتهم البربرية فإن جيش نابليون قام بإتلاف و تدمير خزائن الكتب والمخطوطات في الجامع الأزهر ، بل و حاول هدمه وهو سلوك يناقض 'ادعاء (نابليون) اعتناق الإسلام والإيمان بنبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم ، ولذلك فإنه ينقل عن الروائي الفرنسي ستندال (1783-1842) وصفه إسلام نابليون بأنه 'كان نفاقا سياسيا مشروعا'.
0
ومن نتائج الحملة الفرنسية الاجتماعية :
زرع الماسونية في العالم العربي و لاسلامي:
لقد كانت الماسونية من أقدم الأفكار الغربية وصولاً إلى أرض مصر؛ حيث جاءت مع الحملة الفرنسية كي تخدم الأهداف الفرنسية في الشرق، و عملت كطابور خامس للسياسة الغربية.. حيث جلس المصري تحت رئاسة الأجنبي ليسمع وينفذ الأوامر والتعليمات.
وفي تلك الفترة كان الدور الفكري للماسون أكثر وضوحًا ، حيث دخل كثير من النخبة من قيادات السياسة ورجال المال في الماسونية ، وكان دور أفرادها في الاقتصاد المصري بارزًا خاصة اليهود، ، وكانت هذه الفئات تتباهى بماسونيتها دون إخفاء؛ حيث كانت الصحف والمجلات الماسونية وغير الماسونية تنشر الكثير عن أعمالهم، وفي كثير من الأحيان تنعتهم بالألقاب الماسونية دون حرج، فالماسونية في مصر كانت تضفي وجاهة اجتماعية على أتباعها، بل كان تدخل الماسونية في السياسة علنيًا وليس سريًا
، ويومًا بعد يوم أصبحت الأسرار تنكشف، فتاريخها في العصر الحديث يتسم بغموض شديد . 
وقد كان للثورة الفرنسية وحروب نابليون دور في خدمة الماسونية، وكيف انتشرت محافلها داخل الدول العثمانية وأقاليمها مترامية الأطراف، وظهرت أول مرة في مصر عام 1798م وبدأت بواسطة الماسون الفرنسيين من قوات نابليون الذي أذاع منشورًا يؤمِّن فيه المسلمين على دينهم، ثم قرر بعد ذلك إنشاء محفل ماسوني باسم محفل (إيزيس) وهي اسم لعبادة مصرية قديمة غامضة ترجع إلى الإسطورة المصرية للأخوين (إيزيس وأيزوريس)، وكانت لها شعائر ممفيسية قديمة (ممفيس مدينة يتجمع فيها كهنة إيزيس .
ونجح محفل إيزيس تحت قيادة سيده الأول الجنرال كليبر حتى مقتله عام 1800م، وبعد انسحاب الفرنسيين من مصر انتقلت الماسونية إلى السرة، وفي عام 1830م كوَّن الإيطاليون محفلاً سياسيًا لهم كانت تراقبه السلطات المصرية، وتأسس محفل فرنسي تحت اسم مينس.
وتقول الدراسة إن أكثر الأعضاء النشطين في شعائر ممفيس كان صموئيل حنس، وكان أعضاؤه أكثر من أي محفل ماسوني آخر حيث تأسس في الإسكندرية محفل (الأهرام) عام 1845م ، وكذلك في القاهرة والسويس والإسماعيلية وبورسعيد، وقد ضم محفل الأهرام بالإسكندرية عددًا كبيرًا من القادة والوجهاء، وكان من أشهرهم الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري الذي حارب الفرنسيين في الجزائر فتم نفيه إلى سوريا هو وأسرته.
وفي عام 1836م قرر المحفل الممفيسي الفرنسي الأكبر عمل شرق مفيسي مصري فانضم إليه عدد كبير من المحافل، وعملوا في انسجام كامل حتى قرروا توحيد العمل في عام 1864م.
وفي عام 1881م أصبح توفيق (خديويًا لمصر) وتولى أيضًا رئاسة المحفل الأكبر الوطني المصري وعين وزير العدل (حسين فخري) نائبًا لرئاسة المحفل وكان عدد المحافل يقرب من 56 محفلاً ثم تخلى الخديوي لإدريس بك راغب عن الرئاسة.
و من اشهر المنتمين للماسونية من الرموز الكبرى أمثال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري, جمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده والشيخ محمد أبو زهرة وغيرهم و ربما كان هؤلاء من المخدوعين في الشعارات التي رفعتها المحافل الماسونية حول الحرية والإخاء والمساواة، و بعضهم كان يحاول الاستفادة من عضويته الماسونية لخدمة قضايا الوطن، ولما تبين لها أن الشعارات ليست إلا خدعة كبرى كان الانسحاب هو الحل.
على أن هذا الاحتمال لا ينطبق على السياسيين ورجال الأحزاب في مصر أمثال سعد زغلول والنحاس باشا وفؤاد باشا سراج الدين فقد كان هؤلاء مستفيدين على الدوام من عضويتهم الماسونية وحققوا أهدافهم من حيث السلطة والنفوذ والصعود على النخبة بكل مغرياتها.
فسعد زغلول مثلا كان من عملاء الاحتلال وكان شقيقه فتحي زغلول خائنًا دون أدنى ستار مثل شقيقه الذي كان عميلاً مستورًا للاحتلال.
بل "الوفد" لم يكن جادًا في المطالبة بجلاء قوات الاحتلال ، ومن مظاهر ذلك عدم القيام بأي مواجهات حقيقية (قتال) ضد الانجليز بل إن مصطفى النحاس باشا قبِل أن يقوم بتشكيل الحكومة على أسنَّة الدبابات البريطانية التي حاصرت الملك فاروق في فبراير 1942م 
بل قد ظهر في بعض الأقلام في فترة الخمسينات و ما بعدها ما يكشف جانباً من ذلك الغموض الذي ألقى بشباكه داخل بعض الفئات المتنفذة و المنخرطة في العمل الماسوني ـ آنذاك ـ .
الماسونية الثقافية في مصر :
كان النشاط الثقافي للماسونية يتمثل في الاهتمام بالفنون وعلم المصريات وقضايا التعليم والصحافة.
و لا ننسى بالطبع الدور الخفي للماسونية في الصحف القديمة في النصف الأول من القرن العشرين، حيث استكتبت كثيرا من الكتاب أمثال جورجي زيدان و شاهين مكاريوس "مؤرخ الماسونية المصرية" .
وكذلك ذلك الدور االذي لعبته الماسونية في توجيه دفة السينما المصرية ، و استقطابها لكثيرٍ من الفنانين أمثال محمود المليجي ومحسن سرحان وزكي طليمات مؤسس الحركة المسرحية في الكويت في الستينات . 
و يؤيد ذلك مع ما جاء مؤخرًا في حديثٍ للفنان كمال الشناوي الذي ذكر فيه بالاسم زكي طليمات وعبد الحميد حمدي ومحمود المليجي ومحسن سرحان، وأكد أنهم فشلوا في إدخاله المحافل الماسونية . 
الحركات المضادة للماسونية في مصر :
بعد عام 1948م و عندما ثبت في كافة أرجاء العالم العربي علاقة الماسونية بالصهيونية ظهرت في مصر كثير من الحركات المضادة للماسونية ، واحتدمت المناقشات في مصر، وكان يدافع فيها عن الماسونية كل من جورجي زيدان وشاهين مكاريوس اللذين امتدحا رجال الأعمال اليهود وزعما أن لهم دورًا كبيرًا في انعاش الاقتصاد المصري.
بعد قيام ثورة يوليو 1952م فقدت المحافل الماسونية الكثير من أعضائها الأغنياء العاملين بسب بالخوف أو الحرص على المصالح الشخصية، وتوقفوا عن حضور الاجتماعات، وحاولت المحافل الماسونية الاستفادة من الأحداث السياسية بإعلان التأييد مرة والتهليل مرات، ووصل بها الأمر إلى محاولة ضم الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر إلى صفوفهم، لكن جمال عبد الناصر ما لبث أن وجه لهم ضربةً قاصمة في إبريل 1964م عندما أغلق المحفل الماسوني بشارع طوسون بالإسكندرية ـ بعد وجود في مصر دام أكثر من قرنين من الزمان ـ ‏لكونه يندرج تحت اسم جمعيات لا ربحية غير معلنة وغير مصرح بها، و ذلك ضمن سياساته المناهضة لحقبة النفوذ الاوربي ، و المكرسة للنفوذ الامريكي.
وكان الدليل الأكثر ازعاجًا الذي استغلت الحكومة المصرية ـ آنذاك ـ اعتقال الجاسوس الصهيوني "إيلي كوهين" الذي نجح في خداع المخابرات السورية سنوات طويلة ثم اكتشفت حقيقته المخابرات المصرية لكونه مصري المولد وتاريخه معروف لدى مخابرات مصر.
ومضات عن الحملة الفرنسية :
1- لفتت "الحملة الفرنسية على مصر" أنظار العالم الغربي لمصر وموقعها الاستراتيجي وخاصة إنجلترا، مما كان لهذه النتيجة محاولة غزو مصر في حملة فريزر (19 سبتمبر 1807) الفاشلة على رشيد بعد أن تصدى لها المصريون ، بعد ذلك بسنوات قلائل.
2- أثارت تلك الحملة شيئا من الوعي لدى شريحة من المثقفين في الدول العربية ـ لاسيما في مصر و الشام ـ و لفتت إنتباههم إلى وحدة أهداف المحتلين على اختلاف مشاربهم ، و أنها تتلخص في طمس هويتها الاسلامية و من ثّمَّ امتصاص خيرات البلاد .
3 ـ يعد المؤرخون الغريون من أبرز نتائج الحملة الفرنسية فك رموز اللغة المصرية القديمة التي كانت غامضة بالنسبة للعالم على يد العالم الفرنسي شامبليون، بعد اكتشاف حجر رشيد .
ألاَّ أن الترجمة الإنجليزية لكتاب العالم المسلم ابن وحشية النبطي في كتابه الموسوم بـ "شوق المستهام في معرفة رموز الأقلام " و الذي كان قد فك فيه رموز الهيروغليفية قبل ذلك بزمن بعيد ، كانت قد نشرت في لندن بتحقيق المستشرق النمساوي جوزف همر عام 1806م ، أي قبل 16 عاما من اكتشاف شامبوليون المزعوم .
بل و قد قام ابن وحشية أيضاً بتناول 89 لغة قديمة وكتاباتها ومقارنتها بالعربية ومن ضمنها اللغة الهيروغليفية حيث اكتشف أن الرموز الهيروغليفية هي رموز صوتية، وقام أيضاً بتحليل العديد من رموزها قبل اكتشاف شامبوليون المزعوم.
ـ تعرف المصريون على الحضارة الغربية بمزاياها ومساوئها،و بدأت عملية التغريب في بعض فئات المجتمع المصري .
ـ لعل من أبرز من تتبع الحملة الفرنسية على مصر هو الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن برهان الدين الجبرتي المولود في القاهرة عام 1756 وتوفي بها في القاهرة عام 1825 م . والذي يعد تاريخه المسمى بـ .." عجائب الآثار في التراجم والأخبار" هو المرجع الأساسي لتلك الفترة من تاريخ مصر ، و المشهور بتاريخ "الجبرتي" فقد ذكر كل الحوادث بالتفصيل و منتهى الإنصاف ، كما أرخ لانقضاء الحملة الفرنسية في كتابه الشهير "مظهر التقديس بذهاب دولة الفرنسيس" .

----------


## شتا العربي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد المبارك

و لك الشكر الجزيل على مرورك الكريم .
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ونفع

----------


## محمد المبارك

و إياك أخي الكريم .
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد المبارك

و إياك أخي العزيز.

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## محمد المبارك

و اياك اخي الفاضل .
و شكرا على المرور

----------


## عبدالله العلي

من الكتب المفيدة في هذا الموضوع
عجائب الآثار للجبرتي ، ودخلت الخيل الأزهر لكشك

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز .
و هي من مراجع هذا البحث .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

نفع الله بك

----------


## محمد المبارك

و اياكم اخي العزيز

----------


## بن عبد الغنى

كالعهد بك استاذنا الفاضل صرت احد منابع المعرفه فى منتدياتنا فجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز بن عبدالغني .
وشكرا على حسن ظنك بأخيك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

ملخص رائع !!
أتمنى مزيدا من المقالات الملخِّصة لتاريخنا
بارك الله فيكم

----------

